# What guitar picks do you use ?



## AC.Lin (May 2, 2018)

Hello !

I am digging into a "pick" existential questioning where i keep wondering if i should try new picks, for the sound and for the fun of course. So why not asking you all and get some ideas about it ?!

So basically i would like to know the following:
- What guitar pick do you use ?
- What thickness ?
- Any comment/opinion on it ?
- Any picks you hate or had interesting experience with ?

I'm currently using 2 picks:
- *Dunlop Ultex Jazz III 2.0*; really thick and the hardest i ever used, giving a really bright sound that i love, a really long longevity, but it's not the best for sweeppicking or fastpicking. But definitely the best imo for big sounding riffs and very bright clean.
https://www.jimdunlop.com/product/427r-7-10137-05103-4.do

- *Dunlop Tortex Jazz III Pitch Black 1.5mm*; really thick and hard but not as much as the Ultex, really good for sweepicking and fastpicking, but it's not as bright and gives more bass. So it's very confortable to play with this one, but i prefer the previous one regarding the sound.
https://www.jimdunlop.com/product/4...sortby=ourPicksAscend&page=2&refType=&from=fn


----------



## Zado (May 2, 2018)

Planet waves black ice, very long lasting picks, low picking noise, low friction, nice grip. Love the shape (jazz shape, a lil bigger than tortex jazz picks). Used to have the mediums, now trying the thicker ones. Prefer the former, but the thickers are nice as well, maybe a lil less bright at the beginning. Pitch black used to be my go-to picks, now I find myself liking these a lil better.


----------



## AC.Lin (May 2, 2018)

Zado said:


> Planet waves black ice, very long lasting picks, low picking noise, low friction, nice grip. Love the shape (jazz shape, a lil bigger than tortex jazz picks). Used to have the mediums, now trying the thicker ones. Prefer the former, but the thickers are nice as well, maybe a lil less bright at the beginning. Pitch black used to be my go-to picks, now I find myself liking these a lil better.


It really looks like the Pitch Black i use, is there really a difference ?


----------



## jonsick (May 2, 2018)

Guitars with heavier strings or 7 string: Fender Extra Heavy. They just work really well for me. I can do the Fear Factory type staccato chug really nicely with them. 

Guitars in standard tuning: Usually Jim Dunlop stubby 3.0mm. Really nice and prices and for doing the thrashy type speed muted rhythms, the slightly rounded tip gives a really nice attack while leaving me unconcerned with the pick being floppy


----------



## Zado (May 2, 2018)

AC.Lin said:


> It really looks like the Pitch Black i use, is there really a difference ?


The B-Ice is slightly bigger and the material is different IIRC.


----------



## Wolfos (May 2, 2018)

I'm really ok with any thick pick. I hate the thin floppy ones unless I'm strumming an acoustic.

I'd like to believe I'm not 'pick'y anyway but I do tend to mainly use these.





Dunlop Big Stubby 3.0mm

Edit: The purple I believe adds to the tone.


----------



## Glades (May 2, 2018)

I recently switched to *D'addario Black Ice Heavy (1.10mm).*

It is basically the same tortex material, but it is a hair larger than the Jazz. If you have played the Petrucci Signature Jazz Pick, the Black Ice is basically the same size (a hair smaller).


----------



## JSanta (May 2, 2018)

I go back and forth between Red Bear Guthrie Govan's and Dunlop JPs (several varieties). Love the Red Bears. My favorite material of any pick I've ever owned.


----------



## TedEH (May 2, 2018)

I'll be the weird one out -> I've been using the Tortex Pitch Black Jazz III 0.60mm. It's the size and shape of a normal Jazz III, except that it's thin. I never liked 1mm+ picks. Even .8 is bit of overkill on guitar (but I'll use that for a bass sometimes).


----------



## Mwoit (May 2, 2018)

A while back, I went through a phase of going through a bunch of picks and ended up with Chicken Pick Shredders 3.5mm.

https://www.chickenpicks.com/shop/cp003-the-shredder-3-5mm/


----------



## TheArsonistsDaughter (May 2, 2018)

Dunlop Jazztone 207s...been using them for probably 15 years? When I first started trying to play fast I tried a bunch of picks and spent a lot of time dialing in my string gauge and action preferences to reduce resistance. I found that I could play much faster when the pick had no flex. I'm a bit of a weirdo though, because I don't use the point, I use one of the corners. Well, the upper left corner to be specific. I gotta have the logo facing up so my thumb grips it. I'm a wee bit ocd about these things...

So there's actually very little pick surface making contact with the strings. I can fly pretty fast on trem picking and pinch harmonics are super easy. The downside is that sweeping...if I were able to do it...is tough and I have a 30 degree angle ground down on my index finger nail...lol

Currently playing 7s in standard tuning with 10-56 strings.

I just read that the new Petrucci picks were based on this series after he got into some gypsy jazz players that use them.


Also, AWESOME I.O. avatar to the op...


----------



## cardinal (May 2, 2018)

I tried a bunch, and IMHO heavy celluloid pics just sounded the best. There really was a difference in the tone (warmer, bigger) to me. 

They last pretty well and if they start rounding off, just hit them with a file and put another point on it.


----------



## Metropolis (May 2, 2018)

D'addario Black Ice 1.10mm are one of the best suitable jazz sized picks for me, nice grip, bends a little bit when playing, low string noise but still good attack, and you can "feel" the strings through it.

For bigger size I go for Dunlop Ultex Sharp 1.0mm. Very snappy attack with nice amount of string noise, which makes cold and edgy tone, but it still sounds very clean. With this you can also feel strings nicely between your pick and fingers. It reaches strings better than jazz sized picks, which I like.

Recent weird pick experiences; Dunlop Flow John Petrucci 2.0mm, way too thick, and it flows through strings almost too effortlessly. Good for smooth and fast lead playing because of it's flowiness. Size in these are the only good thing for me.

And second one is Dunlop Tortex Sharp 1.5mm, which I bought because Jeff Loomis uses them. Too pointy, and tip is not tapered at all, so it feels very blunt against strings. Almost too crunchy tone with thicker strings. Tone is interesting, but weird feel of this pick ruins everything.

Guess I like not too thick picks with snappy material, and enough string feel with not too fast release point.


----------



## Kyle Jordan (May 2, 2018)

Played black Jazz IIIs for around 18 years and only dabbled with a Dava Control Pick for a bit up until a couple of years ago. 

Nabbed some Gravity Picks and took to the Sunrise Mini in 1.5mm and 3.0mm. I like how bright they are, but they can be chirpier than hell on some strings. I'm planning on doing a lot of pick testing coming up and if I can bring myself to spend the money, I'm even going to try a Blue Chip. 

That said, the tone of a Heavy Celluloid pick still has some type of magic to me after two decades. I like the Fender 551 shape and want to try the Planet Waves Black Ice. Tortex Jazz IIIs were not my thing.

I have a sneaking suspicion that I'm going to wind up with a 2.0mm or 2.5mm thick pick. The 1.5mm Sunrise feels great playing, but the 3.0 feels better holding.


----------



## vilk (May 2, 2018)

Wolfos said:


> I'm really ok with any thick pick. I hate the thin floppy ones unless I'm strumming an acoustic.
> 
> I'd like to believe I'm not 'pick'y anyway but I do tend to mainly use these.
> 
> ...



I even own some V picks but still prefer the Big Stubby 3.0
It's all about that thumb relief


----------



## WiseSplinter (May 2, 2018)

SikPik's are great for me.


----------



## AC.Lin (May 2, 2018)

Wolfos said:


> I'm really ok with any thick pick. I hate the thin floppy ones unless I'm strumming an acoustic.
> 
> I'd like to believe I'm not 'pick'y anyway but I do tend to mainly use these.
> 
> ...


3.0mm ? And i thought my 2.0mm Ultex was thick !
Isn't it too thich though ? Causing pain to the end or hard to sweep with ?
Because it looks really interesting !




Metropolis said:


> Recent weird pick experiences; Dunlop Flow John Petrucci 2.0mm, way too thick, and it flows through strings almost too effortlessly. Good for smooth and fast lead playing because of it's flowiness. Size in these are the only good thing for me.


I really wanna give this one a shot, also the "normal" JP signature looks interesting aswell. Since i'm into smooth picks, i might order some.




WiseSplinter said:


> SikPik's are great for me.


What the **** is that ? 
I don't even know if it's confortable or not. Looks strange but i would love to try ! Is it smooth or does it grab on the string ?


----------



## lurè (May 2, 2018)

Currently using Dunlop John Petrucci: perfect dimensions and thickness for me, and also very durable.

2.0 mm is the max for me; I've tried 3.0 mm in the past but it felt like I had no control on picking.


----------



## AC.Lin (May 2, 2018)

lurè said:


> Currently using Dunlop John Petrucci: perfect dimensions and thickness for me, and also very durable.
> 
> 2.0 mm is the max for me; I've tried 3.0 mm in the past but it felt like I had no control on picking.


Do you use it mainly as a riff-guy or a lead/solo-guy ?
If you solo, how smooth is it for sweep and really fast picking ?


----------



## C_Henderson (May 2, 2018)

Dunlop Primetone Jazz III XL's at 1.4mm.

I've hardly felt like using anyhting else since I first got one of these a couple years ago. Perfect size for me, great dynamic control, good grip, clear and smooth tone, fast release (without being too fast) and they last for a good while. Not much else I could ask for!


----------



## Bdtunn (May 2, 2018)

Dunlop ultex Jazz 3, the heavier one with the raised logos. I found that this pick just sticks in my fingers.


----------



## Bdtunn (May 2, 2018)

Dunlop ultex Jazz 3, the heavier one with the raised logos. I found that this pick just sticks in my fingers.


----------



## Metropolis (May 2, 2018)

Regular JP Jazz III's are also really smooth for lead stuff, because it has polished and tapered tip.


----------



## lurè (May 2, 2018)

AC.Lin said:


> Do you use it mainly as a riff-guy or a lead/solo-guy ?
> If you solo, how smooth is it for sweep and really fast picking ?


Both.
Some will find them a bit too small for riffing but I don't have an heavy right hand, so they work for me.
For soloing they are great, if you hold them at 45° you slide through strings like butter: perfect for sweeps and fast runs.


----------



## bnzboy (May 2, 2018)

I recently bought some sleek horn picks made by clayton and it is an amazing experience to use those picks


----------



## hodorcore (May 2, 2018)

anyone like the new ernie ball prodigy picks? they seem legit


----------



## bloc (May 2, 2018)

Gravity Picks. 

More specifically I use their 1.5 mm Sunrise model.


----------



## AC.Lin (May 2, 2018)

hodorcore said:


> anyone like the new ernie ball prodigy picks? they seem legit


Mah GAWD, the mini black looks so cool !!!
Thank you, i'm adding it to my list of "picks to order ASAP"


----------



## watson503 (May 2, 2018)

My all-around favorites would be the 3mm Big Stubby - I love V-Pick Screamers and Gravity Stealths, got some Stealth picks from 3-5mms - no slippage and the thickness makes for a relaxed grip. I'll pretty much play with whatever, though.


----------



## vilk (May 2, 2018)

AC.Lin said:


> 3.0mm ? And i thought my 2.0mm Ultex was thick !
> Isn't it too thich though ? Causing pain to the end or hard to sweep with ?
> Because it looks really interesting !



It doesn't feel too thick at all on account of the thumb relief. Maybe you can't tell so well in the picture but both sides of this pick have a concave circle in the middle of the pick. 

I've got no problem sweeping with these. Actually, I have a much more difficult time doing leadwork with a flat pick or a jazz sized pick, and especially a flat jazz sized pick.


----------



## hodorcore (May 2, 2018)

AC.Lin said:


> Mah GAWD, the mini black looks so cool !!!
> Thank you, i'm adding it to my list of "picks to order ASAP"



welcome bro, let me know what you think about them. I'm wondering if there exists a pick out there that's even better than the big stubby 3mm D


----------



## Metropolis (May 2, 2018)

Very thick picks feel like playing with a brick or something. How do you thick pick guys feel about... let's say picks 1.5mm and lighter?


----------



## couverdure (May 2, 2018)

I have a variety of Tortex picks on my desk right now but the one that gets used the most are the yellow ones. My favorite kind of the Tortex III because it has the shape and feel of a regular pick but with a tip of a Jazz III.


----------



## vilk (May 2, 2018)

Metropolis said:


> Very thick picks feel like playing with a brick or something. How do you thick pick guys feel about... let's say picks 1.5mm and lighter?



My two primary picks are Big Stubby 3mm and Dunlop Nylon .6mm 

Big stubby is best all around, but if it's ONLY strumming work, and especially on acoustic guitar, I prefer the floppy nylon


----------



## lurè (May 2, 2018)

pick's size matters


----------



## jephjacques (May 2, 2018)

I recently switched to using fossilized megalodon teeth and it's done wonders for my tone


----------



## AC.Lin (May 2, 2018)

jephjacques said:


> I recently switched to using fossilized megalodon teeth and it's done wonders for my tone


+1.
A bit too sharp though. But a perfect defense weapon in case of assault.


----------



## Wolfos (May 2, 2018)

Honestly when I can't find a pick one of these do just fine with a bit of modding.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (May 2, 2018)

I use Dunlop Tortex III in 1.35 mm. Just the right size for me and doesn't bend to easily, also means I have to acquire a different technique when doing certain things a pick that moves easily excels in.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (May 2, 2018)

jephjacques said:


> I recently switched to using fossilized megalodon teeth and it's done wonders for my tone


 
Fucking brutal.


----------



## pastanator (May 2, 2018)

ive never been picky(ha) about gauges but im a huge fan of tortex sharps. currently the 1.14 but ill use .88 and .73 often also


----------



## dobbinlecher (May 2, 2018)

I use really thin picks, and right now I can't make up my mind between InTune .50 Xtra Jumbo Jazz and Dunlop nylon standard .73. I wish Dunlop would make a .73 nylon jazz III xl.


----------



## Ralyks (May 2, 2018)

I was using Dunlops Petrucci picks forever, but I recently ordered a few different types of Dunlop Flow picks to give them a try. Jury still out, but they're good picks. Seem to cover everything from shredding to strumming well enough with a good grip to boot.


----------



## AC.Lin (May 2, 2018)

Ralyks said:


> I was using Dunlops Petrucci picks forever, but I recently ordered a few different types of Dunlop Flow picks to give them a try. Jury still out, but they're good picks. Seem to cover everything from shredding to strumming well enough with a good grip to boot.


The new Flow picks are the one i want to try the most. Which one did you get ? And which ones do you prefer or recommend ?
How do they compare to tortex/ultex jazz III ?


----------



## zarg (May 2, 2018)

I use Tortex .88mm, the green ones. they last a long time and are the perfect balance between thick enough for fast attack and thin enough to be a bit flexible and not knock the string sharp upon striking it for me.

I tried out the Gravity picks for a while - pretty cool, very durable but too pricy. In the end they are just too thick for me. I also like the Ultex Sharp, they feel very similiar to the Tortex but with a pointier end.


----------



## Masoo2 (May 2, 2018)

Hufschmid Mini Anvil XL

LOVE the pick but I need to order a new one. It lasted me probably 1.5-2 years but now it's pushing 3-3.5 and the tip is too worn out for great results.

Might try out some other custom guitars picks though. The Winspear starter pack + Stealth Battleaxe looks very nice, but the thickness still isn't that comparable.


----------



## AC.Lin (May 2, 2018)

Masoo2 said:


> Hufschmid Mini Anvil XL
> 
> LOVE the pick but I need to order a new one. It lasted me probably 1.5-2 years but now it's pushing 3-3.5 and the tip is too worn out for great results.
> 
> Might try out some other custom guitars picks though. The Winspear starter pack + Stealth Battleaxe looks very nice, but the thickness still isn't that comparable.


I love Hufshmid picks, but they are way too expensive for what it is in my opinion.


----------



## gienek (May 2, 2018)

dobbinlecher said:


> I wish Dunlop would make a .73 nylon jazz III xl.



Yea they tortex and theyre my favourite! Check them out


----------



## dobbinlecher (May 2, 2018)

they make them in .73 nylon? You'll have to give me a link to them. I tried the Tortex flex .73 jazz iii xl, but they're stiffer than nylon.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (May 2, 2018)

hodorcore said:


> welcome bro, let me know what you think about them. I'm wondering if there exists a pick out there that's even better than the big stubby 3mm D


Check out V-Picks, most of their models are pretty thick. I've got a 4.5mm pick called the Infinity that glides over the strings like nothing else I've used. Their Dimension Jr. is one of my favorites, its 4.10mm at the thickest but it tapers down to a nice durable point so its great for fast alternate picking or just strumming chords. I've also found that the V-Picks have less pick noise compared to the Big Stubby's. 



Metropolis said:


> Very thick picks feel like playing with a brick or something. How do you thick pick guys feel about... let's say picks 1.5mm and lighter?


I'm very much a thick pick kinda guy but only when I'm warming up or trying to improve my technique. Thick picks have helped lighten my grip while picking which has done a lot for my playing. I also like the stiffness of the thicker picks but the main one I use is actually a Pickboy 1.14mm carbon nylon pick, the things last for-fucking-ever and they're so stiff compared to other picks of the same thickness, truly the best I've used.


----------



## BenjaminW (May 2, 2018)

These have always been my go to pick for a good amount of my playing.


----------



## groverj3 (May 2, 2018)

Jazz III max grip carbon fiber have been my go-to for the longest time. They're the classic Jazz III shape, but have a better gripping surface. The raised lettering as a grip on the standard Jazz IIIs always irritated my index finger, these have a larger gripping surface. The downside to these is that they're not as sharp as the normal Jazz IIIs.

I recently discovered a pack of Jazz III 2.0s in my box of guitar stuff that I'd forgotten about. These are also good and are a bit thicker with a bit sharper of a tip. I may switch.

I'd like to try out the flow picks, but I had a GC giftcard and they don't seem to have them yet.


----------



## Masoo2 (May 2, 2018)

AC.Lin said:


> I love Hufshmid picks, but they are way too expensive for what it is in my opinion.


Yeah, seeing other custom picks go for $20 or less makes the price sting a little, but getting 2 years+ out of a pick honestly makes it worth it for me. Well, that and the comfort of course.


----------



## groverj3 (May 2, 2018)

Masoo2 said:


> Yeah, seeing other custom picks go for $20 or less makes the price sting a little, but getting 2 years+ out of a pick honestly makes it worth it for me. Well, that and the comfort of course.



Knowing me I would definitely lose that pick within the 2 years


----------



## LeviathanKiller (May 2, 2018)

I've been playing with one of these for over 7 years now. $20


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (May 2, 2018)

Dunlop Jazz III XL (0.73 mm)
- The Jazz III XL's are the perfect size for me, larger than a regular Jazz III and smaller than a standard Dunlop.
- For me these work well on all of my guitars in various tunings/string gauges. Not too thick but still thick enough to be able to dig in. 

I find picks thicker than .73 tend to get a little too bassy for me and start to muddy up my tone a little and I lose mid-range and high-end detail.


----------



## Ji Sung (May 2, 2018)

Dunlop Tortex TIII .50 mm. Sometimes I'll use a .60 for bass, but anything else feels odd.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (May 2, 2018)

I'm all about that Dunlop 500 delrin life these days:







I can't do tiny little jazz picks, or the thiccccc picccccs all the kids are into these days. I need some flex and some finger real estate. I wish there was a Dunlop 500 that was just a touch thinner than the .96, like maybe a .90 or a .85, but the next thinnest one is a .71 and that's a bit _too _thin. 

...when I'm playing guitar, that is. I'm primarily a bassist the past couple years, and I use my fingers for that, because I am a man.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (May 2, 2018)

V pick small lite:

https://v-picks.com/shop/small-pointed-lite/

I’ve tried nearly everything and these are the smoothest for alt picking and sweep arpeggios. Effortless across the strings (just glides) and easy to hold onto. Also love that they’re symmetrical so when one point wears down you have two more to use on the same pick. Justifies the price a little more. Pick the clear or emerald green. Both 1.5 mm perfect for someone coming from Dunlop Jazz or JP Picks.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (May 2, 2018)

I've been digging yellow tortex lately.


----------



## feraledge (May 2, 2018)

Normally gravitate between Dunlop JP Jazz IIIs and Jazz III v2s, but these have been my jam lately, Planet Waves NYLPRO 1.4mms. 






Curious about these Flow pics though...


----------



## ramses (May 3, 2018)

Masoo2 said:


> Hufschmid [...]



I've been using Hufschmid since 2013, and they have been amazing for my technique and tone. I was skeptical about the ergonomic claims at first, but they actually helped in multiple ways.

Recently I bought Winspear's Shivh IV Bundle. They feel and look very nice, and give me interesting tones, but are not as useful to me as the Hufschmid. I'm keeping them though, for the tone variety. I suspect that W's BattleAxe picks will be better for me than the Shivh's, so I'm thinking about getting a bunch of them.


----------



## Lasik124 (May 3, 2018)

I love trying and finding new picks

Right now I use Dunlop Nylon .88's for most things, and Planet Waves Black Ice for Metal/Fast picking. I think the Black Ice are about 1.10 but I forget. For acoustic guitar I dig the Dava Grips.


----------



## auxioluck (May 3, 2018)

feraledge said:


> Curious about these Flow pics though...



I just got the Andy James, Petrucci, and plain FLOW picks a couple days ago. I was skeptical, but I have to say, they definitely make string transitions smoother. All three actually sound different as well, at least unplugged. I personally liked the plain FLOW picks because the grip is stellar. AJ picks are second, with Petrucci's third. All personal preference though. 

They are definitely quality picks.


----------



## Gunderslam (May 3, 2018)

I typically will use the Dunlop Jazz III XL picks in a .88mm and I have a Gravity Sunrise Standard 1.5 pick I'll use for leads every now and again.


----------



## feraledge (May 3, 2018)

auxioluck said:


> I just got the Andy James, Petrucci, and plain FLOW picks a couple days ago. I was skeptical, but I have to say, they definitely make string transitions smoother. All three actually sound different as well, at least unplugged. I personally liked the plain FLOW picks because the grip is stellar. AJ picks are second, with Petrucci's third. All personal preference though.
> 
> They are definitely quality picks.


Are your plain ones Jumbo? Correct me if I'm wrong, AJ's are jumbo and JP's are more Jazz III, correct? I'll be in the city tomorrow and I'll be really amped if GC has them in stock.


----------



## auxioluck (May 3, 2018)

Yeah, the plain ones are definitely bigger than the AJ/JP ones.


----------



## raytsh (May 3, 2018)

Are you sure? The AJ ones look huge... Sure, the JP ones are about Jazz III XL size, from what I know, maybe slightly bigger.

I've used Dunlop Primetone Jazz III XL in the past (1.4mm) but I'm getting into thicker picks again right now. Currently I use Winspear Shiv Amber 4mm tapered. They are great! The shape and size is comparable to the Jazz III XL.

https://www.winspearinstrumental.com/collections/products/products/amber-shiv

In general, I like the various materials and shapes Winspear provides. Though the picks are quite expensive.

That said, I've just ordered some of the Petrucci Flow Picks 2mm, looking forward to tying these out.


----------



## Restarted (May 3, 2018)

Dunlop 427PJP John Petrucci Jazz III
Dunlop 47R3S Nylon Jazz III

Don't see myself changing anytime soon.


----------



## AC.Lin (May 3, 2018)

raytsh said:


> That said, I've just ordered some of the Petrucci Flow Picks 2mm, looking forward to tying these out.


Please, give your feedbacks here !


----------



## JohnIce (May 3, 2018)

JazzIII's sound like ass and suck for most things that isn't single note shred, but I've been using them for most of my life  They're good for precision but not wide, fast funky movements. Tonally they're stubby, dull and have an attack that gets really unpleasant when you start stacking guitars, not great for clean strumming. It's better when you turn them around and use a rounded edge but then they're so rounded it's hard to play single notes.

I'm experimenting with the mother of all boring picks now, the grey Dunlop Nylon .60  It's not as precise for really fast single-note stuff but it's more versatile and sounds nice, just makes me want to practice a little bit more.

What I'm looking for now is a thin, regular size pick with a jazz tip and a textured grip for the occasional The Edge impression. Don't know if there is one like that.


----------



## AC.Lin (May 3, 2018)

I should have called this thread "The Picky Discussion" or "Share your Picks".


----------



## Power2theMetal (May 3, 2018)

I generally only buy Winspear Shiv plectrums at this point, as I love dealing with Tom and because he's a small business who I enjoy supporting. I love the different variations of the plectrum, but prefer the Bone (blood splatter when I can get it) and Amber (has a really nice grip) the most. Sometimes when I have to do a fast tremolo, I'll switch to a BHL Antagonist plectrum because it has a little more meat and thickness to it, and BHL makes great plectrums as well. I used to utilize the Yellow Tortex picks, or the stubby style Jazz 3 picks but have found that the tone you get when recording is a little off-putting for me (tortex giving a floppy flap, and the stubby giving a high pitched squeak).


----------



## Seabeast2000 (May 3, 2018)

AC.Lin said:


> I should have called this thread "The Picky Discussion" or "Share your Picks".


Maybe some guy named Richard could make a line of picks......


----------



## LeviathanKiller (May 3, 2018)

ramses said:


> I've been using Hufschmid since 2013, and they have been amazing for my technique and tone. I was skeptical about the ergonomic claims at first, but they actually helped in multiple ways.
> 
> Recently I bought Winspear's Shivh IV Bundle. They feel and look very nice, and give me interesting tones, but are not as useful to me as the Hufschmid. I'm keeping them though, for the tone variety. I suspect that W's BattleAxe picks will be better for me than the Shivh's, so I'm thinking about getting a bunch of them.



Try Purple Plectrums then. Great ergonomics
www.purpleplectrums.com


----------



## auxioluck (May 3, 2018)

raytsh said:


> Are you sure? The AJ ones look huge... Sure, the JP ones are about Jazz III XL size, from what I know, maybe slightly bigger.
> 
> I've used Dunlop Primetone Jazz III XL in the past (1.4mm) but I'm getting into thicker picks again right now. Currently I use Winspear Shiv Amber 4mm tapered. They are great! The shape and size is comparable to the Jazz III XL.
> 
> ...



I attached a comparison pic here: https://imgur.com/a3mSYnr

The purple pick is your standard size Dunlop Tortex pick. The black Tortex is the Jazz III Tortex.


----------



## Glades (May 3, 2018)

The standard flow picks are roughly the size of an Jazz III XL. The petruccis are standard size (maybe a hair smaller). The Andy James are Jumbo size and are huge.

I play Jazz III and Black Ice picks and the standard flows are waaaaayy too big for me. If you play regular jazz size picks, these will be too large for you. XL players might like them.

The bevel is very pronounced. To the point that you have to hit the string much harder to get the same response out of the string you do with tortex, delrin material


----------



## auxioluck (May 3, 2018)

JohnIce said:


> What I'm looking for now is a thin, regular size pick with a jazz tip and a textured grip for the occasional The Edge impression. Don't know if there is one like that.



I'm in the same boat as you with the Jazz III's but the FLOWs have replaced them now. As far as a thin regular sized pick, I use the USA Nylon .38mm for strumming. It's not ideal for shred or anything, but it really makes chords sound smooth to me, and it's textured at the grip point.


----------



## feraledge (May 3, 2018)

Went to pick up some Flows today. Shockingly, GC dudes never heard of them. Giving these a shot instead: Dunlop Big Stubby 3.0. So far I'm digging it:


----------



## raytsh (May 4, 2018)

auxioluck said:


> I attached a comparison pic here: https://imgur.com/a3mSYnr
> 
> The purple pick is your standard size Dunlop Tortex pick. The black Tortex is the Jazz III Tortex.



Thank you! And wow, the AJ pick is HUUUUUGE...


----------



## SlamLiguez (May 4, 2018)

Currently dancing between the Ultex and Max Grip Jazz IIIs, the Ultex are so much brighter than the MGs but I love the feel of the latter.
Ultex max grip?


----------



## SlamLiguez (May 4, 2018)

Currently dancing between the Ultex and Max Grip Jazz IIIs, the Ultex are so much brighter than the MGs but I love the feel of the latter.
Ultex max grip?


----------



## raytsh (May 4, 2018)

AC.Lin said:


> Please, give your feedbacks here !



Played it for a bit, maybe 30 minutes.

The size is nice. It is slightly bigger than a Jazz III XL. The shape of the tip is quite different to what I'm used to. How the tip glides of the string feels different. The pick leaves the string faster, less string contact. Because of the less sharp tip the attack is not as pronounced and the note has ever so slightly less volume. So, for your standard metal core down picked pedal riffs the melody notes/accents are not as pronounced as with a sharp tipped pick. This can be a good and a bad thing and is down to preference. In general, great pick attack, as always with stiff Ultem/Ultex picks - clear, bright tone. But again, slightly less sharp compared to a pointier pick.

It is great for fast tremolos and down picking. For palm muted, down picked power chords for instance, it is nice. Strumming chords in general works well with the tip shape since there is not so much resistance when going from string to string. If I could do sweep picking, I bet it would support fluent sweeps. 

I only have difficulties with lead and single note runs in general because the pick feels wider. Again, this is down to the tip mostly. I have to get used to it.

What I valued most about prime tone was, that the edges of the tip are broken in already. For instance, a fresh Tortex feels quite different for me, regarding how the the pick glides off the string compared to a broken in one. I wondering how the Flow Pick will change when it's broken in and the tip shows the common wear at the tip.

Here is a comparison of my 4 most recent picks that I've used. JP Jazz III, Jazz III XL Primetone and the JP Flow. The JP Jazz III, while being larger than a standard Jazz III is the smallest amongst them. Then comes the Shiv (4mm, tapered), then the Jazz III XL and then the ever so slightly bigger (mostly with a wider tip) JP Flow.







Please note that the photo is from my phone and due to the wide angle and distortion the slight differences in size might be not as obvious.


----------



## EmaDaCuz (May 4, 2018)

I have been playing Ibanez Paul Gilbert picks for almost 20 years now. They wear off very easily, they cost a fortune, and they are becoming increasingly difficult to find. 

Yet, they are just perfect for my style, which funnily enough is completely different form Gilbert's. I am a hard hitting rhythm player, no shred and no frills.

If you know of any alternative to this picks, please do let me know. I like the Dunlop Gator .96, but I am not sold yet.


----------



## r33per (May 4, 2018)

Used Tortex 1.14s for ages then moved to the JP Jazz III - never realised one's playing could improve simply by changing one's pick.

Acoustic is the Tortex .53s (red). I actually prefer the Delrin 500 .46 (pink) but they disintegrate after one song...


----------



## JohnIce (May 4, 2018)

auxioluck said:


> I'm in the same boat as you with the Jazz III's but the FLOWs have replaced them now. As far as a thin regular sized pick, I use the USA Nylon .38mm for strumming. It's not ideal for shred or anything, but it really makes chords sound smooth to me, and it's textured at the grip point.



Interesting, yeah I'm starting to feel like I should check the Flow picks out. I've tried some thicker picks now and from what I can tell I kinda like them, it's the 1-1,5 picks that I don't seem to vibe with anymore. I LOVE the sound of using the textured side of the Max Grip JazzIII, unfortunately that seems to be the worst sounding JazzIII for anything else


----------



## Kylefromhell (May 4, 2018)

I tend to use these Andy James jazztone things I got from a guitar clinic a year ago, they’re pretty thick but feel amazing, haven’t found the exact ones anywhere since. If I’m playing acoustic or strumming more then I switch that out for standard green tortex’s


----------



## bloc (May 4, 2018)

I once used the corner of an old credit card as a pick


----------



## bnzboy (May 4, 2018)

bloc said:


> I once used the corner of an old credit card as a pick



I've done a similar thing except I used my business card


----------



## maliciousteve (May 4, 2018)

I just bought 3 of these






Dunlop Primetone 5mm.

Unfortunately, I don't like it. The sound of the pick sliding off the string just sounds bad and for heavy rhythms with a 7 string, it just doesn't cut. Maybe if the tip was tapered a bit more it could work.


----------



## duffbeer33 (May 4, 2018)

Tortex Jazz III 1.14mm

Agreed with prior posters, the right picks really do improve your playing. I can't believe some of the crappy picks I used to use


----------



## Kylefromhell (May 4, 2018)

Here’s the specific type I use


----------



## LeviathanKiller (May 4, 2018)

I'm ordering some of these Dunlop Flow picks. Seems like everyone has them at this point. lol


----------



## Soya (May 4, 2018)

I use Winspear picks, typically broadsword or longsword 5mm tapered but I jump around occasionally


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 4, 2018)

Went back to using blue Dunlop Tortex standards 2 years ago, I think? Been using them since. 

I tried Ultex, but it didn't feel right. 

I did recenty switched to Clayton Duralex blues, which are basically Tortex blues. No particular reason except I got a really great deal on a 72-pack.

I just basically use anything that's ~1mm, has a "standard" tip, and is made of tortex/delrin. Don't really jive with Jazz or sharp tips, and I found 1mm to be my comfort zone.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (May 4, 2018)

raytsh said:


> Played it for a bit, maybe 30 minutes.
> 
> The size is nice. It is slightly bigger than a Jazz III XL. The shape of the tip is quite different to what I'm used to. How the tip glides of the string feels different. The pick leaves the string faster, less string contact. Because of the less sharp tip the attack is not as pronounced and the note has ever so slightly less volume. So, for your standard metal core down picked pedal riffs the melody notes/accents are not as pronounced as with a sharp tipped pick. This can be a good and a bad thing and is down to preference. In general, great pick attack, as always with stiff Ultem/Ultex picks - clear, bright tone. But again, slightly less sharp compared to a pointier pick.
> 
> ...


Need a Dunlop artist variety pack option.


----------



## AC.Lin (May 4, 2018)

LeviathanKiller said:


> I'm ordering some of these Dunlop Flow picks. Seems like everyone has them at this point. lol


High Five !


----------



## NateFalcon (May 4, 2018)

Lol...or Dunlop gator grip .96’s


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (May 4, 2018)

NateFalcon said:


> View attachment 60818
> Lol...or Dunlop gator grip .96’s


Don't laugh, bro. Tone is in the bread clips.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (May 4, 2018)

I've been on the .88mm Tortex Sharps for about four years now  no plans to change that, either.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (May 5, 2018)

Kylefromhell said:


> Here’s the specific type I use
> View attachment 60809


Y'all can color me inspired, going to the GC today to pick up some spearheaded hunting picks and see what they are all about.


----------



## Krucifixtion (May 5, 2018)

I only use Dunlop Max Grip Nylon .88 or .73


----------



## Nicki (May 5, 2018)

I recently ventured into high end picks and found that no matter what, I just kept going back to the dunlop jazz IIIs (tortex). 

I tried dragonheart guitar picks, chicken picks, gravity picks, some wood ones of a brand I can't remember, bone, brass... just about everything... none of them compare to the precision and feel that the dunlops provide.

Though I also use similar Jazz III style picks from Jackson. They're just about the same, but slightly pointier.


----------



## Smoked Porter (May 5, 2018)

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> I've been on the .88mm Tortex Sharps for about four years now  no plans to change that, either.



I bought these a couple years ago, and still try them occasionally, but just can't seem to play well with them. Everything sounds extremely scrapy and/or feels clumsy. Changing pick angle doesn't seem to help much either, then it just feels off. But people who use them swear by them, so maybe I'm doing something wrong, I dunno.

I usually stick to the green .88 Jazz III XLs. Sometimes I'll use 73, or use the regular Jazz III or TIII. Sometimes I also fuck around with the Petruccis, but "the green ones" are what I usually go for


----------



## Seabeast2000 (May 5, 2018)

The906 said:


> Need a Dunlop artist variety pack option.


Oops, I didn't see this on the site but they do in fact sell an Artist Pack. Picked one up at the GC today.


----------



## LeviathanKiller (May 5, 2018)

The906 said:


> Oops, I didn't see this on the site but they do in fact sell an Artist Pack. Picked one up at the GC today.



Didn't know they had that
https://www.musiciansfriend.com/accessories/dunlop-pvp111-pick-artist-variety

And a bunch of other variety packs
https://www.musiciansfriend.com/sea...ypeAheadRedirect=true&sB=r&Ntt=dunlop+variety


----------



## Seabeast2000 (May 5, 2018)

LeviathanKiller said:


> Didn't know they had that
> https://www.musiciansfriend.com/accessories/dunlop-pvp111-pick-artist-variety
> 
> And a bunch of other variety packs
> https://www.musiciansfriend.com/sea...ypeAheadRedirect=true&sB=r&Ntt=dunlop+variety



Yes, $27 later, I have the Artist, Jazz III variety, big stubby 2.0 and Ultex. Having much fun with the Stubby so far.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (May 5, 2018)

Smoked Porter said:


> I bought these a couple years ago, and still try them occasionally, but just can't seem to play well with them. Everything sounds extremely scrapy and/or feels clumsy. Changing pick angle doesn't seem to help much either, then it just feels off. But people who use them swear by them, so maybe I'm doing something wrong, I dunno.
> 
> I usually stick to the green .88 Jazz III XLs. Sometimes I'll use 73, or use the regular Jazz III or TIII. Sometimes I also fuck around with the Petruccis, but "the green ones" are what I usually go for



I'm sure I've changed my right hand technique a bit since I got into the sharps. I play a good amount of clean/ambient stuff, so that took some adjustment to sound "right" with those picks. Now I'm just too used to it to go back to a regular tip 

I was using Jazz III XL Stiffos and Petrucci Jazz picks before I got into the Sharps. Couldn't get used to the JP ones, but the Stiffos were my go-to for a good while.


----------



## LeviathanKiller (May 5, 2018)

I have a lot of picks and more on the way lololol
The first box is the ones I actually use most of the time
The second box is my extras of the ones I use (in 2 leftmost rows) and the ones I don't like (in 3 rightmost rows)
If you see anything that catches your eye I'll be happy to answer.
I recently tried the D'Andrea Delrex triangles and they're not that great. A lot of them came bent and bend easily compared to Dunlop Tortex triangles.
I also tried D'Addario Precision in 1.5mm and they also came slightly bent. Really throws off playing imo.
I'd liked to get a Blue Chip TAD60-1R sometime soon and a BHL Antagonist #3.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (May 6, 2018)

LeviathanKiller said:


> I have a lot of picks and more on the way lololol
> The first box is the ones I actually use most of the time
> The second box is my extras of the ones I use (in 2 leftmost rows) and the ones I don't like (in 3 rightmost rows)
> If you see anything that catches your eye I'll be happy to answer.
> ...


I would say this is absurd, but if I said that, you probably wouldn't be unhappy with me, and I want some... so yeah.


----------



## Sollipsist (May 6, 2018)

Hard to beat the nylon Jazz III... it's perfectly hard, sharp and red. Single best piece of equipment I ever bought; my playing instantly became more precise and powerful, and it's easy to find when I drop it.

I also use the lighter gray nylon Dunlop for strumming. It's like switching from sticks to brushes.


----------



## Dayn (May 6, 2018)

Dunlop max-grip carbon fibre Jazz III.

I've been using them exclusively for maybe 6 years or so now. Small and easy to use. Good texture to hold. Stiff and precise. Very little wear.

I still use a couple that I bought 5 or so years ago. They're extremely difficult to wear down even a fraction. I usually drop them and they vanish into the aether before they show any sign of use.


----------



## tuttermuts (May 6, 2018)

Pretty much whatever I find at the local stores and find interesting. I try never to settle on one pick for too long because you always find something new to keep your expression fresh. Years ago I only played jazz III's and after a while it kinda became stale. But that's how that works for me, everyone has a different take on that.


----------



## Grooven (May 6, 2018)

Wolfos said:


> I'm really ok with any thick pick. I hate the thin floppy ones unless I'm strumming an acoustic.
> 
> I'd like to believe I'm not 'pick'y anyway but I do tend to mainly use these. I have to say Sir, I like your style these picks are the shizz
> 
> ...


----------



## Nhoj (May 8, 2018)




----------



## stevexc (May 8, 2018)

Nothing but these bad boys. Custom engraved Winspear Amber Standards.


----------



## feraledge (May 8, 2018)

The906 said:


> Yes, $27 later, I have the Artist, Jazz III variety, big stubby 2.0 and Ultex. Having much fun with the Stubby so far.


Similar boat, got some Big Stubby 3.0s last week and have been really enjoying them. I do with the finger indentation went a tiny bit further down though. I still reposition a little for pinch harmonics. The one down side of these is that since they're so fat and tapered, if they do get dropped, they can go flying.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (May 9, 2018)

feraledge said:


> Similar boat, got some Big Stubby 3.0s last week and have been really enjoying them. I do with the finger indentation went a tiny bit further down though. I still reposition a little for pinch harmonics. The one down side of these is that since they're so fat and tapered, if they do get dropped, they can go flying.


Nice, for some reason I have never really gone too deep into the extra-ridgid pick realm. The Stubby's are awesome, also the Jazz III Ultex is effing crispy as hell. Its almost like I'm playing through an acoustic sim.


----------



## Metropolis (May 9, 2018)

Dunlop Flow picks are now awailable in 0.73 - 3.00mm thickness. I'm really tempted to try 1.0mm ones.


----------



## venndi (May 9, 2018)

Planet waves/daddario Black ice 1,5mm

Its a bigger than the dunlop jazz III pick, for me it has the perfect size, and its very durable.


----------



## LeviathanKiller (May 9, 2018)

Just got 3mm Dunlop Flow Jumbos in today. Pretty much the same exact size as the Tortex TIII / T3 picks. Just a mm or two shorter from back to pointed tip.
So far they feel really great but I'll report back after I've had some time with them.

Meanwhile, I bought some 1.9mm Clayton Acetal standard shaped picked. So far those seem reeeeally good.


----------



## Avedas (May 11, 2018)

I got a small pack of the Petrucci Flow picks. I guess they're ok. Thicker and bigger than what I'm used to. I've been using the previous black JP signature Jazz III for a couple years now and I'm a huge fan of them. I'm not quite convinced the Flow is an upgrade but I'll have to give it a bit more time.


----------



## AC.Lin (Sep 9, 2018)

I'm getting my own thread back to life to say that i've ordered the new Dunlop Flow in the end, in 1.5mm.
I'm really pleased with them actually. This came out as a very good surprise.

At first i was like "meh, the fuck is that size and shape ?" because i was way too used to the very small size of the Jazz III. But after 30mins i found myself being able to pick a little bit faster, with less friction and noise. So it was smoother. Helpful to do sweep picking.
Also, the grip is perfect due to the raised writtings.

Basically the pick sounds exactly like the *Dunlop Tortex Jazz III pitch black* i use (also 1.5mm) but it's way more confortable due to it's bigger size and way smoother thanks to the rounded edges.

Check the pic below. This way you can clearly admire the edges.
(Bonus: the sexy palm of my hand for any hand fetishist who might hang around here)






Quick Comparison between:
- Dunlop Jazz Flow 1.5 (right)
- Dunlop Ultex Jazz III 2.0 (top)
- Dunlop Tortex Jazz III Pitch Black 1.5mm (left)


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 9, 2018)

blue chip jazz 60 is still my go to pick. It's very durable (I've been using the same pick for over a year straight with minimal wear), and has a warmer smooth sound, so there's basically no pick noise (unless I change my picking angle to get it on purpose). It's quite expensive for one pick, but considering how many primetones/nylon jazz IIIs I'd go through in the same timeframe, it's very much worth the money to me.
Lately any other pick I've tried besides some of my winspears/BHL picks that are made of UHMPWE are trashed in a day or two. The John Petrucci Primetone jazz iiis are really nice, but not durable enough for me ( I end up wearing off the tip and putting a bevel on basically all my picks just through playing). The JP Flow pick is really nice as well, it has good durability and minimal pick noise, but I just prefer jazz iii shapes.

picks are guitarmory jazz iii, jp flow, blue chip jazz 60, jp primetone jazz iii, d'addario acyrlux jazz iii


----------



## littlebadboy (Sep 9, 2018)

Dragonsheart picks. It has 3 sides for different uses of your preference. I can't play any other pick eversince.


*PLAYS FASTER*
*LASTS LONGER*
*100% MADE IN THE U.S.A.*
*SOLID GRIP*
*IMPROVES PLAYING CONSISTENCY*
*



*


----------



## Frostbite (Sep 9, 2018)

Good old tortex but the XL Jazz 3 version. I bought a fuck load and once they start to wear down I just throw them out. I also use the JP signature picks but I find those a bit too thick for me and they lack a little bit of attack compared to the tortex. Great for solo stuff though


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Sep 9, 2018)

I use the Dunlop Tortex III's in 1.35mm. Although recently I have been using the John Petrucci dunlops in 1.5 mm with the shiny beveled tip. Very nice, I wish it was a bit longer and a little wider, otherwise it works great. If anyone though knows of something that is a bit longer (very little bit longer) and very little bit wider and is like the JP picks please let me know!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Sep 9, 2018)

I've been using standard Tortex green and yellow picks as of late. For whatever reason, I prefer the thicker pick for the lower gauge strings (9-46) in E standard, and thinner pick for thicker strings (10-52) in Eb standard.


----------



## NateFalcon (Sep 9, 2018)




----------



## DudeManBrother (Sep 9, 2018)

I’m a jazz iii purple tortex player. I did just order a 3 pack of custom hardwood jazz iii picks from Forever Pick. They should arrive in a couple days. They look pretty sweet, and I’m only out $18 if I don’t like them.


----------



## Glades (Sep 10, 2018)

For the past month or so I've been using D'addario Nylpro Plus (the green ones). These last me about 2 weeks each, and I play every day.

Before I was using Jazz III Tortex (1.0mm) and D'addario Black Ice (1.10mm) and those lasted me about 2-3 days each before they wear out too much. The Nylpro's have a carbon component that makes them last much longer. They grip great and sound great.


----------



## lewis (Sep 10, 2018)

Jazz III sized swiss picks with the "cheese holes" for extra grip.
These glow in the dark too helping with dark stages haha.


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Sep 10, 2018)

I ordered a Blue Chip TAD60-1R today. I'll post back with my thoughts on it later. Better be worth the $40.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 10, 2018)

LeviathanKiller said:


> I ordered a Blue Chip TAD60-1R today. I'll post back with my thoughts on it later. Better be worth the $40.


dude I've bought basically every jazz iii pick I can get my hands on, and barring a custom jazz I made out of uhmpwe, or my thick wegen gypsy pick, it's one of the most durable picks I've ever used. If you like having a more mellow sounding pick with minimal pick noise, then it's one of the best pick materials out there imo.


----------



## Keel (Sep 10, 2018)

Big stubby 3mms are my go to. But a friend of mine recently made me a wooden pick out of the heartwood of a cedar tree and its great for killing any and all brightness in your tone. Great for clean playing imo


----------



## maliciousteve (Sep 10, 2018)

These are my go to. I've tried others, including the new Flow picks but these just feel like 'my' pick.


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Sep 10, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> dude I've bought basically every jazz iii pick I can get my hands on, and barring a custom jazz I made out of uhmpwe, or my thick wegen gypsy pick, it's one of the most durable picks I've ever used. If you like having a more mellow sounding pick with minimal pick noise, then it's one of the best pick materials out there imo.



Wegens are my favorite right now because of the material and bevels. I'd probably dig the Dunlop Sculpted Plectra if they had left-handed bevels but they don't and I've emailed and been told they won't.


----------



## Lukhas (Sep 11, 2018)

I've toyed with so many picks over the years. I have (almost) all Ultex Jazz III variants, then I decided I wanted wider shoulders like the Ibanez small teardrop shape picks. So now I'm currently dancing with the Flow 2.0 and the Flow Jumbo 2.5, even if I do possess JD JazzTones 208! Then, like Andy James, I'll probably switch picks again...


----------



## axxessdenied (Sep 12, 2018)

Swiss Picks (I like the polycarbonate ones)
Winspear : Ultem Broadsword 2mm-1mm taper but his new line of resin Shiv's in 4mm-1mm taper are my new FAV though!


----------



## Bentaycanada (Sep 12, 2018)

The current Dunlop John Petrucci signatures. They works just fine.


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Sep 12, 2018)

Still loving the Gravity Sunrise Mini in all thicknesses, but tend to gravitate (aye...) to the 3.0mm. 

I'm trying to work up the gumption to order a BHL Assailant in Katchin. I've tried going back to Jazz IIIs of varying forms, but the super sharp tip and quite wide, sharp shoulders of the Sunrise Mini are something I completely fell in love with. The Assailant seems pretty close and I want to try an incredibly long lasting material that isn't dull or dark sounding, but maybe a bit less bright than the acrylic Gravity uses.


----------



## Splenetic (Sep 13, 2018)

PW Black Ice 1.5mm. Nothing else I've tried compares for me.


----------



## Spinedriver (Sep 13, 2018)

For probably the last 12 years or so, I've pretty much only used Snarling Dogs' Brain nylon picks .88mm to 1.14 mm. More often than not, I use the 1.14mm but I tend to use thinner ones when I play bass. 

I think the main reason why I decided on them was the dotted 'grip' pattern on them that really helps me to hang on even when my fingers get sweaty.


----------



## AirForbes1 (Sep 14, 2018)

I've been on the hunt for the right pick for a little while now.

I had been rocking the standard tortex 1.14, then went to the gator grips and preferred that.

I quite like the Pickboy Carbon Nylon 1.14 They are really stiff. Pretty good grip.

I tried the Petrucci Jazz III. I really like how slippery the tip is. It feel like it just glides over the strings. But, it would slide around on me a bit (a lot) with fast strumming. I like how thick the body of the pick is, I feel like I don't have to grip as hard.

Today, I grabbed some Dunlop Ultex picks. Man, those things just don't move at all. I'm using the regular sharp ones. I think I'll try to get some Ultex Jazz III XL, they might be the ticket.

I'm going to try to find some Dunlop Flows as well. 

Anything out there with Petrucci thickness (but maybe a bit wider), that glides over the strings like that tip does, with the drip of Ultex?

What's the difference between the Dunlop flow and the Primetone?

Edit: Did a little looking in to it, I didn't realize that they were using Ultex for the flow and the Primetone picks.

So, can anyone chime in with the differences between the Ultex Jazz III XL and the Flow? They look like pretty similar shapes. As do the Primetone and the regular Ultex.


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Sep 14, 2018)

AirForbes1 said:


> I've been on the hunt for the right pick for a little while now.
> 
> I had been rocking the standard tortex 1.14, then went to the gator grips and preferred that.
> 
> ...



Dunlop Flow is Ultex and Dunlop Primetone is polycarbonate IIRC
Not sure about the differences beyond that if there are any


----------



## AirForbes1 (Sep 14, 2018)

LeviathanKiller said:


> Dunlop Flow is Ultex and Dunlop Primetone is polycarbonate IIRC
> Not sure about the differences beyond that if there are any



Thanks. I really wish there was a shop around that had everything.


----------



## IGC (Sep 14, 2018)

Fresh Dunlop Gator Grip 1.5 mm have been my go to for the last decade or so. They have that non slip rosin coating and a fresh new one seems to work just right for me. Tips wear out kind of fast but they aren`t too costly.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 14, 2018)

LeviathanKiller said:


> Dunlop Flow is Ultex and Dunlop Primetone is polycarbonate IIRC
> Not sure about the differences beyond that if there are any


 there are john petrucci primetones that are made of ultex, i have some.


----------



## Lukhas (Sep 15, 2018)

LeviathanKiller said:


> Dunlop Flow is Ultex and Dunlop Primetone is polycarbonate IIRC
> Not sure about the differences beyond that if there are any





KnightBrolaire said:


> there are john petrucci primetones that are made of ultex, i have some.


All Primetone I have (Jazz III, Jazz III XL, John Petrucci and Small Tri) feel like Ultex to me, as claimed by Jim Dunlop. So do my Flow picks (1.0, 1.5, 2.0, 2.5 Jumbo and 3.0 Jumbo). Well the Primetone do feel snappier with a sharper, brighter attack due to the bevelled edge for sure, but it plays Ultex to me either way.


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Sep 15, 2018)

Lukhas said:


> All Primetone I have (Jazz III, Jazz III XL, John Petrucci and Small Tri) feel like Ultex to me, as claimed by Jim Dunlop. So do my Flow picks (1.0, 1.5, 2.0, 2.5 Jumbo and 3.0 Jumbo). Well the Primetone do feel snappier with a sharper, brighter attack due to the bevelled edge for sure, but it plays Ultex to me either way.


I'm talking about the black Primetone series which have the same shapes as the Jazztone series. Not the brown ones (yes, confusing I know). The brown ones are Ultex like you say though. There's a black Primetone that is the same shape as the Dunlop Flow picks and that's what we were comparing (or what I thought we were at least). 

This is one of the black Primetone models and I'm pretty sure they are polycarbonate.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0019ENACQ/?tag=sevenstringorg-20

Yeah, scroll way down on Dunlop's site. They are indeed polycarbonate. I hate that they named two different material and shape groups with the same name. 
https://www.jimdunlop.com/category/products/guitar+picks/primetone.do


----------



## Lukhas (Sep 15, 2018)

LeviathanKiller said:


> I'm talking about the black Primetone series which have the same shapes as the Jazztone series. Not the brown ones (yes, confusing I know).


Makes sense, I see what you mean.

By the way, I enjoy that "modern" website design where you have to wait for the page to load every time you scroll... Especially since whoever did the website didn't regroup picks with the same shape and material but different thickness/colour/whatever on the same page. Every single pick in every single thickness is its own item, which is completely absurd.


----------



## AirForbes1 (Sep 15, 2018)

LeviathanKiller said:


> I'm talking about the black Primetone series which have the same shapes as the Jazztone series. Not the brown ones (yes, confusing I know). The brown ones are Ultex like you say though. There's a black Primetone that is the same shape as the Dunlop Flow picks and that's what we were comparing (or what I thought we were at least).
> 
> This is one of the black Primetone models and I'm pretty sure they are polycarbonate.
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0019ENACQ/?tag=sevenstringorg-20
> ...



I was actually trying to compare the Flow with the brown Primetone. I see now that they are both Ultex. They both have the same dotted grippy bit. So, what's the difference (besides the Jazz III XL being available only in Primetone)?


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Sep 15, 2018)

AirForbes1 said:


> I was actually trying to compare the Flow with the brown Primetone. I see now that they are both Ultex. They both have the same dotted grippy bit. So, what's the difference (besides the Jazz III XL being available only in Primetone)?



Bevels / sculpted edges
The Flow are generic rounded edges
The Primetone have speed bevels (which would naturally occur when a player plays with a pick for a while).

That's why I can't use the Primetone ones, I play right-handed with a left-handed beveling


----------



## Lukhas (Sep 16, 2018)

AirForbes1 said:


> I was actually trying to compare the Flow with the brown Primetone. I see now that they are both Ultex. They both have the same dotted grippy bit. So, what's the difference (besides the Jazz III XL being available only in Primetone)?


There's a standard Ultex Jazz III XL though, which I would know because I have some.  But to answer your question and besides the bevelling, those picks have completely different shapes. The Flow are based on the JazzTone 208, which compared to a standard pick is somewhat bigger with wider shoulders and rounder edges. The Jumbo version has the same shape the JD208 has, the "standard version" are a bit smaller overall.

Primetone pick are based on whatever shape they're supposed to be based on, but in Ultex with bevelled edges. Jazz III have the same shape as other Jazz III, although the smaller Jazz III are a tiny bit smaller than a standard Jazz III; the Petrucci signature Jazz III Primeton is true to the size of the original however. Jazz III XL are shaped like Jazz III XL, Tris are shaped like other Tris in Dunlop's catalog, so on and so forth.


----------



## AirForbes1 (Sep 16, 2018)

Lukhas said:


> There's a standard Ultex Jazz III XL though, which I would know because I have some.  But to answer your question and besides the bevelling, those picks have completely different shapes. The Flow are based on the JazzTone 208, which compared to a standard pick is somewhat bigger with wider shoulders and rounder edges. The Jumbo version has the same shape the JD208 has, the "standard version" are a bit smaller overall.
> 
> Primetone pick are based on whatever shape they're supposed to be based on, but in Ultex with bevelled edges. Jazz III have the same shape as other Jazz III, although the smaller Jazz III are a tiny bit smaller than a standard Jazz III; the Petrucci signature Jazz III Primeton is true to the size of the original however. Jazz III XL are shaped like Jazz III XL, Tris are shaped like other Tris in Dunlop's catalog, so on and so forth.



Thanks very much. I have some Ultex sharp, and I find them just overall too big. Standard Ultex Jazz II XL might be the ticket. I'll hold off on the Primetone version until I try it out (considering the price difference). 

Cheers.


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Sep 16, 2018)

I'm really digging my BlueChip TAD60-1R. I really like triangle picks for most stuff since it gives me the most control. The grip on the BlueChip picks is INSANE. I've never had a non-textured pick grip so well. This grips better than my textured ones even I feel like. The speed is great too thanks to the beveling. Good stuff all around but definitely better know what you want before you order at $40 a piece for the mid-thickness models.


----------



## NateFalcon (Sep 16, 2018)

I love Dunlop Gator Grips but they wear a little fast so I picked up some Dunlop Ultex 1.0 pics yesterday...So far I like them -a little stiffer than the .96 gators I’m used to but they seem to wear like iron and have a nice attack


----------



## AirForbes1 (Sep 19, 2018)

Lukhas said:


> There's a standard Ultex Jazz III XL though, which I would know because I have some.  But to answer your question and besides the bevelling, those picks have completely different shapes. The Flow are based on the JazzTone 208, which compared to a standard pick is somewhat bigger with wider shoulders and rounder edges. The Jumbo version has the same shape the JD208 has, the "standard version" are a bit smaller overall.
> 
> Primetone pick are based on whatever shape they're supposed to be based on, but in Ultex with bevelled edges. Jazz III have the same shape as other Jazz III, although the smaller Jazz III are a tiny bit smaller than a standard Jazz III; the Petrucci signature Jazz III Primeton is true to the size of the original however. Jazz III XL are shaped like Jazz III XL, Tris are shaped like other Tris in Dunlop's catalog, so on and so forth.



Just to be sure I haven't misunderstood: When you say that the Petrucci Jazz III primetone is true to the size of the original, you're talking about it being the same size as this pick, right?


----------



## Breeding The Spawn (Sep 19, 2018)

I use the Jazz III, I sweat a lot so I use a soldering iron to make tiny holes for grip. Has worked for years.


----------



## Lukhas (Sep 21, 2018)

AirForbes1 said:


> Just to be sure I haven't misunderstood: When you say that the Petrucci Jazz III primetone is true to the size of the original, you're talking about it being the same size as this pick, right?


No, I'm talking about this pick being the same size as the original Jazz III. The Primetone and the "JP Shield" don't even have the same shape or size.


----------



## Lukhas (Sep 21, 2018)

Wow, duplicate post!



Breeding The Spawn said:


> I use the Jazz III, I sweat a lot so I use a soldering iron to make tiny holes for grip. Has worked for years.
> View attachment 64120


Are the Max Grip Jazz III no good?
https://www.jimdunlop.com/product/4...sortby=ourPicksAscend&page=9&refType=&from=fn


----------



## AirForbes1 (Sep 21, 2018)

Lukhas said:


> No, I'm talking about this pick being the same size as the original Jazz III. The Primetone and the "JP Shield" don't even have the same shape or size.



Thanks.


----------



## Breeding The Spawn (Sep 21, 2018)

Lukhas said:


> Wow, duplicate post!
> 
> 
> Are the Max Grip Jazz III no good?
> https://www.jimdunlop.com/product/4...sortby=ourPicksAscend&page=9&refType=&from=fn



Max Grip tip is rounder and not quite as sharp as the original Jazz III. No big deal but still.. And the grip isn't that great.


----------



## Thanatopsis (Sep 21, 2018)

I'm all about the 1mm Tortex Sharp. Before I discovered them I used to get regular Tortex and use a razor blade to make them pointier. I was so pleased when I discovered I could buy them like that. I find my picking is much more precise with the sharp tip. I especially like it for tremolo picking.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Sep 22, 2018)

Thanatopsis said:


> I'm all about the 1mm Tortex Sharp. Before I discovered them I used to get regular Tortex and use a razor blade to make them pointier. I was so pleased when I discovered I could buy them like that. I find my picking is much more precise with the sharp tip. I especially like it for tremolo picking.



I've been on the .88 Sharps for years  I used the 1.14 of them for a few years before that, too. Super underrated!


----------



## bulb (Sep 22, 2018)

Was swearing by the TIII .73 in white at least live, which believe it or not is slightly more flexible than the black.

But I have been playing with these flow picks, and at least for jamming at home the .73 of those seems sick. Hate how quick the tip wears on the TIII


----------



## Cynicanal (Sep 23, 2018)

I used to switch picks about as often as I changed underwear, but lately, I've really been digging the Jazz III Tortex Black 1.14 mm. Great sound and feel.

My all-time favorite in terms of playability and sound is probably Iron Age's Jazz-sized Agate picks, but I don't use them often because they're $20 a pop and shatter if I drop them.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Sep 23, 2018)

bulb said:


> Was swearing by the TIII .73 in white at least live, which believe it or not is slightly more flexible than the black.
> 
> But I have been playing with these flow picks, and at least for jamming at home the .73 of those seems sick. Hate how quick the tip wears on the TIII



I’ve been in love with the Jazz III XL Tortex .73 but have the same problem as you do with the TIIIs, the tips wear too fast.

Does the .73 Flow pick have the size of a Jazz III XL, or is it regular sized like a TIII? Do the tips on the Flows last significantly longer than Tortex?


----------



## Matt08642 (Sep 23, 2018)

Recently been using these Traynor Delrin 1.5mm picks. Super sharp tip and really comfortable (and cheap!)

https://www.long-mcquade.com/12586/...rtex_Jazz_Guitar_Picks_Pack_of_12_-_1_5mm.htm


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Sep 23, 2018)

AkiraSpectrum said:


> I’ve been in love with the Jazz III XL Tortex .73 but have the same problem as you do with the TIIIs, the tips wear too fast.
> 
> Does the .73 Flow pick have the size of a Jazz III XL, or is it regular sized like a TIII? Do the tips on the Flows last significantly longer than Tortex?


Jumbos are XL sized and for me they do last longer


----------



## Lukhas (Sep 23, 2018)

AkiraSpectrum said:


> I’ve been in love with the Jazz III XL Tortex .73 but have the same problem as you do with the TIIIs, the tips wear too fast.
> 
> Does the .73 Flow pick have the size of a Jazz III XL, or is it regular sized like a TIII? Do the tips on the Flows last significantly longer than Tortex?


As (maybe?) mentioned before, the Flow Jumbo is the same shape and size as a JD JazzTone 208. That's slightly bigger than a Jazz III XL actually. The "Standard" Flow is about the size of a Jazz III XL. Since the JD 208 is quite cheap, just buy a couple and see for yourself.


----------



## couverdure (Sep 25, 2018)

I ordered a 25-pack of D'Addario/Planet Waves Duralin Precision .70mm picks a month ago and I've only used two so far, and both still get use.
They feel a lot similar to the Dunlop Tortex TIII .73mm except the tip still stays sharp, though it does have wear but it doesn't go as round as a TIII after a few days of use. The tip appears to be closer to the Tortex Sharp due to how long the shape stays the same.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Sep 25, 2018)

When did Dunlop introduce the Tiii’s? I’ve been using nylon/ultex/tortex Jazz size picks for years and just got some packs of Tiiis. Really liking the extra pick size to hold on to but tip like the jazzers.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Oct 17, 2018)

I just bought some big triangles. I must be a big triangle kind of guy. These are great.


----------



## gnoll (Oct 17, 2018)

I use Dunlop Jazz III XL. I like the shape and the tip very much but I find the normal size ones just a little bit too small, so I go for the XL ones. I would actually like the ultex XL ones but the local stores don't have them, only the small ones. But I will get some next time I order something from an online store.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 17, 2018)

I tried sooo many picks. Jazz 3s, stubbys, sharps,, triangles, etc... 
Gravitated back to the pick I started with: standard Dunlop Tortex 1mm.


----------



## Kaura (Oct 17, 2018)

Jazz III's and II's for years now. I never even bother to check which one is it that I buy. I just pick the first red Jazz-shaped pick I see in the store. I recently bought couple of medium light Tortexes (.60/.73) just for chance. They're pretty good for fast picking stuff like Bleed for example. Only problem with them is that they wear sooooooo fast and if you do even one pick slide with them, then they're done.


----------



## Metropolis (Oct 17, 2018)

Dunlop Ultex Sharp 1.0mm and Flow Standard 1.0mm, Ultex Sharp feels more like "my pick". I like the sharp tip and bright attack it has. Changing to mostly using a standard sized pick bigger than jazz sized ones has transformed my picking technique a little bit. That means I hold pick more lightly, and because it's bigger the tip can reach the strings with less amount of movement which leads into more efficient playing style.


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Oct 17, 2018)

I really dig picks that let you get pinch harmonics whenever you want to and almost effortlessly. I actually have a few that I accidentally get harmonics with all the time so I have to be a little careful. lol


----------



## odibrom (Oct 17, 2018)

I've grind my own picks from a 4mm steel bar. They are similar in shape to Jazz ones I think, maybe a little larger. What I've found is that I do care about how the pick slides through the string and therefore have rounded its edges. They're like "hey, string, move aside". They just pass through the strings without asking for permission. Curiously, these have relaxed my picking hand a lot, allowing me to get different dynamics pretty easily along with pinch harmonics on the fly. It's like I don't have to dig that hard to get the sound I need/want. Also, since they're made of steel and are pretty polished at the tip (also due to constant play), there is no drag nor friction due to pick wear. I call them "eternals", for surely they'll out live me...


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Oct 17, 2018)

Newly converted to Dunlop Flow Standards .73


----------



## NateFalcon (Oct 18, 2018)

Ok...so I’ve loved the Dunlop gator grip .96’s for years...tried the Ultex 1.0 for something that didn’t wear as fast -but they were a little “clackity”, so I picked up the Dunlop “Flex” 1.0mm...perfect!! a little flex, good grip and wears perfectly...I might’ve found my pick


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Oct 18, 2018)

Ultex are decent, but far too stiff, and as you said, "clackity."


----------



## lec0rsaire (Oct 18, 2018)

Jazz III black.


----------



## Andromalia (Oct 18, 2018)

I'm a cheapskate, I use dunlop nylons because they keep their shape for a loooooooooooong time. I used .88 Tortex before, and playing lower downtuned stuff with bigger strings killed them in a few weeks.


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Oct 18, 2018)

Andromalia said:


> I'm a cheapskate, I use dunlop nylons because they keep their shape for a loooooooooooong time. I used .88 Tortex before, and playing lower downtuned stuff with bigger strings killed them in a few weeks.



I thought Nylon wore quickly and melted/molded to your grip after playing long enough even?


----------



## Kovah (Oct 18, 2018)

I've been using Dava picks for a few years (Grip Tip Delrin)


----------



## Andromalia (Oct 18, 2018)

LeviathanKiller said:


> I thought Nylon wore quickly and melted/molded to your grip after playing long enough even?



That's not my experience, yes they do twist to your grip after a LONG time. Then I use the 1.2mm so maybe it comes into play.


----------



## Kaura (Oct 18, 2018)

odibrom said:


> I've grind my own picks from a 4mm steel bar. They are similar in shape to Jazz ones I think, maybe a little larger. What I've found is that I do care about how the pick slides through the string and therefore have rounded its edges. They're like "hey, string, move aside". They just pass through the strings without asking for permission. Curiously, these have relaxed my picking hand a lot, allowing me to get different dynamics pretty easily along with pinch harmonics on the fly. It's like I don't have to dig that hard to get the sound I need/want. Also, since they're made of steel and are pretty polished at the tip (also due to constant play), there is no drag nor friction due to pick wear. I call them "eternals", for surely they'll out live me...



Have you experienced more string breakage after starting using a steel pick? Asking just out of curiosity.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Oct 18, 2018)

Kovah said:


> I've been using Dava picks for a few years (Grip Tip Delrin)


I have been using these for years also, but am switching it up for a different feel.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Oct 18, 2018)

NateFalcon said:


> Ok...so I’ve loved the Dunlop gator grip .96’s for years...tried the Ultex 1.0 for something that didn’t wear as fast -but they were a little “clackity”, so I picked up the Dunlop “Flex” 1.0mm...perfect!! a little flex, good grip and wears perfectly...I might’ve found my pick
> View attachment 64628


Interesting, ordered some triangle versions.


----------



## odibrom (Oct 18, 2018)

Kaura said:


> Have you experienced more string breakage after starting using a steel pick? Asking just out of curiosity.



Nop, I don't remember when was the last time I broke a string... Excluding the tunning of old strings (1+years old) on a fretless 7 stringer with .013 at regular tuning (B1 to E4), the E4 broke when trying to get it into pitch.

String breakage due to steel pick use, never happen to me. I remember that my picks do not have any sharp edges, they are all rounded smooth...

The downside of these picks is the noticeable Ice Picking noise with the use of heavy dirt sounds and with bridge pickups or piezos. This is, of course, adjustable and possible to avoid perfecting the attack technique, but it takes some time and I've only been on this train since earlier this year. Before I used 4 and 5mm acrylic picks a friend gave me to test... The Ice Picking noise is unnoticeable under band practice though...

Acrylic is kind of a nice material to make picks, but there are lots of different types...

So far I'm enjoying these steel ones. If I could find a stainless steel bar, I'd make some picks out of it...

I have and used for a while some SS Dunlop picks but felt them too thin, they'd bend with the fingers heat and grip pressure and they were also kind of harsh with the strings. Never broke strings with them either, as far as I can remember...


----------



## Defyantly (Oct 18, 2018)

Dunlop Ultex sharp 0.73's up to 1.14's depending on what I'm doing but I do love trying out new picks!


----------



## Metropolis (Oct 21, 2018)

Interesting comparison, especially how di's sound. I've same sort of observations changing from different kind of Jazz III's to bigger lighter gauge pick.


Oh and there was another one about picks. Believe he plays guitar in Abiogenesis and has account in ss.org too.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 21, 2018)

Metropolis said:


> Interesting comparison, especially how di's sound. I've same sort of observations changing from different kind of Jazz III's to bigger lighter gauge pick.
> 
> 
> Oh and there was another one about picks. Believe he plays guitar in Abiogenesis and has account in ss.org too.




This dude got me curious, so I decided to get both the Tortex .88s and T3 .88s. I've rarely gone under 1mm, so this'll be interesting.


----------



## fob (Oct 21, 2018)

Recently just tried the JP Dunlop and the Flows and I really like the Flows. Small and medium gauge works for most things. I like the .88 at the moment.


----------



## Metropolis (Oct 22, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> This dude got me curious, so I decided to get both the Tortex .88s and T3 .88s. I've rarely gone under 1mm, so this'll be interesting.



As a coincidence I ordered couple of T3's in 1.0mm thickness just before watching those videos


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 22, 2018)

Metropolis said:


> As a coincidence I ordered couple of T3's in 1.0mm thickness just before watching those videos


 I swore by the 1mms for years, but i love to experiment with new picks. 

I felt like he did have a point. I used the Tortex Jazz 3 XL 1.35mms for a few months, and I thought I dug them. But for some reason i thought my clean tones were too dull. I ended up losing my last J3 and had a standard Tortex 1mm lying around so I decided to use it. Lo and behold the snap and attack in my tone was back. So I swore by the standard Tortex 1mms ever since. Im kinda curious if the T3. 88mms will be a good balance.


----------



## vilk (Oct 22, 2018)

I played thick picks for many years (I even wrote about it earlier in this thread).
Big stubby
Stubby
V picks
I loved them.
I thought it made me shred.
*Fast forward*
I've been playing exclusively with thin picks. At first it was tough, because I was so used to thick picks, but with a little practice I can still play all the songs I thought I needed a thick pick to play, but I sound so much better. It's no contest.

In times of confusion I'll pick up my old standby, Big Stubby 3mm (or 2mm) since I have so god damn fucking many of them in my house. I think 
_"oh man! I'm playing so fast!"_
But then I pick up a thin pick, play it again, and it sounds 1000x better. It reassures me that I'm absolutely right about thin picks.

It's my hypothesis that something about the shape of a thick pick tricks your brain into thinking that you're playing faster than you are. But I digress.

Many people say the tone comes from the hands. But what they are really trying to say is that it comes from the pick. 

inb4 picking lighter with a thick pick. I used them for so long, I like to think had perfect control. Thin picks snapping across the strings is what makes you sound the best you'll ever sound.

Recently these are my picks... I kinda can't decide which I like better, I keep switching back and forth.


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Oct 22, 2018)

That microsecond delay with thin picks bothers me so much

1mm is lowest I can comfortably go but I usually stick around 2.5mm


----------



## Drew (Oct 22, 2018)

vilk said:


> inb4 picking lighter with a thick pick. I used them for so long, I like to think had perfect control. Thin picks snapping across the strings is what makes you sound the best you'll ever sound.


Honestly, I'm not gonna say picks don't matter... but for a harsh, clacky pick attack from a heavier pick to REALLY negatively impact your tone to the point where listeners tend to notice and be turned off by it, it's gotta be pretty extreme. I'd advocate for using whatever you think you can play the best with, and treat the impact of the pick on your tone as only one factor out of many.


----------



## vilk (Oct 22, 2018)

Drew said:


> where listeners tend to notice and be turned off by it



Is that really the bar you want to set for guitar tone? "Just don't sound so bad that people won't want to listen"? 

See, in my experience, people actually do act like picks don't matter any more than personal hand comfort, which simply isn't true. You can immediately hear the difference when switching between picks. Yes they aren't the end all of guitar sound, a pick wont turn your Crate into a Vox, but they do affect your tone in an immediate and audible way, so I feel it's mistaken for people to pretend that such isn't the case (especially if its just a defense of their preference for playing with thick picks). Sure, you could throw a fancy EQ in front and change your sound, but that's sorta true for almost any piece of music gear. If you genuinely like the tone of a thick pick better well of course it's a matter of opinion... But trying to deny the difference isn't.

What's the thinnest pick in your house? .70 isn't thin enough. Even orange tortex is too rigid for me personally, but it's close. Go do
an A-B with your thick pick and a really thin pick and tell me if you really think the thick pick sounds better.


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Oct 22, 2018)

vilk said:


> Is that really the bar you want to set for guitar tone? "Just don't sound so bad that people won't want to listen"?
> 
> See, in my experience, people actually do act like picks don't matter any more than personal hand comfort, which simply isn't true. You can immediately hear the difference when switching between picks. Yes they aren't the end all of guitar sound, a pick wont turn your Crate into a Vox, but they do affect your tone in an immediate and audible way, so I feel it's mistaken for people to pretend that such isn't the case (especially if its just a defense of their preference for playing with thick picks). Sure, you could throw a fancy EQ in front and change your sound, but that's sorta true for almost any piece of music gear. If you genuinely like the tone of a thick pick better well of course it's a matter of opinion... But trying to deny the difference isn't.
> 
> ...



Paper sounds best honestly
When I need something thinner I'll use a Wal-Mart bag

No chirp whatsoever. The durability is insane btw. Just don't leave them in your pants when you do laundry.


----------



## vilk (Oct 22, 2018)

LeviathanKiller said:


> Paper sounds best honestly
> When I need something thinner I'll use a Wal-Mart bag
> 
> No chirp whatsoever. The durability is insane btw. Just don't leave them in your pants when you do laundry.



I see the 0.38mm nylon for sale and I think _what would that be like?_ I imagine it like a hologram phasing through the strings.

I think they would probably OK for some really light strings, but I play a baritone set so I am guessing they wouldn't be able to move the string enough. But then again, I can't say for sure, since I've never used it.

What's the thinnest pick you've got at home?


----------



## Drew (Oct 22, 2018)

vilk said:


> Is that really the bar you want to set for guitar tone? "Just don't sound so bad that people won't want to listen"?
> 
> See, in my experience, people actually do act like picks don't matter any more than personal hand comfort, which simply isn't true. You can immediately hear the difference when switching between picks. Yes they aren't the end all of guitar sound, a pick wont turn your Crate into a Vox, but they do affect your tone in an immediate and audible way, so I feel it's mistaken for people to pretend that such isn't the case (especially if its just a defense of their preference for playing with thick picks). Sure, you could throw a fancy EQ in front and change your sound, but that's sorta true for almost any piece of music gear. If you genuinely like the tone of a thick pick better well of course it's a matter of opinion... But trying to deny the difference isn't.
> 
> ...


We clearly go pretty deep down the tone-chasing rabbit hole around here, but at the end of the day... Yeah, some perspective is probably necessary, and to the average listener of the kind of stuff I play (which, considering it's instrumental guitar music, is going to be a higher bar than most), the thickness of my pick really isn't going to be a factor in what they think of my tone, and will pale in comparison to how well I'm capable of using that pick.

The thinnest pick in my active-rotation pick jar is probably a 0.60 or 0.63 jazz sized pick. At the moment I'm giving Ultex Jazz 3s another shot, but generally I use Dunlop jazz-sized tortex 1.0s. Why? Because I'm very comfortable with the way they respond, stiff enough to hold up to my fairly heavy right hand, but still some flex to them. As far as the tonal differences between a 1.0, a 0.6, a .75, and the 2.0 or whatever the Jazz III is, then yeah, I can hear differences, and thinner picks tend to have "bigger" attacks whereas to my ear thinner ones sound more "compressed" with less of a pronounced peak at the attack... But it's subtle enough that a slight nudge of the gain knob in either direction from the (fairly dynamically responsive) sweet spot I generally leave it at is likely going to have a bigger impact on the way the pick attack sounds.

I'm just saying that I'm _personally_ of the mindset that it's only at the extremes where a pick's tone matters more than a pick's control. If you feel differently, that's cool... But I'm looking for control when I choose a pick.


----------



## vilk (Oct 22, 2018)

Drew said:


> We clearly go pretty deep down the tone-chasing rabbit hole around here, but at the end of the day... Yeah, some perspective is probably necessary, and to the average listener of the kind of stuff I play (which, considering it's instrumental guitar music, is going to be a higher bar than most), the thickness of my pick really isn't going to be a factor in what they think of my tone, and will pale in comparison to how well I'm capable of using that pick.
> 
> The thinnest pick in my active-rotation pick jar is probably a 0.60 or 0.63 jazz sized pick. At the moment I'm giving Ultex Jazz 3s another shot, but generally I use Dunlop jazz-sized tortex 1.0s. Why? Because I'm very comfortable with the way they respond, stiff enough to hold up to my fairly heavy right hand, but still some flex to them. As far as the tonal differences between a 1.0, a 0.6, a .75, and the 2.0 or whatever the Jazz III is, then yeah, I can hear differences, and thinner picks tend to have "bigger" attacks whereas to my ear thinner ones sound more "compressed" with less of a pronounced peak at the attack... But it's subtle enough that a slight nudge of the gain knob in either direction from the (fairly dynamically responsive) sweet spot I generally leave it at is likely going to have a bigger impact on the way the pick attack sounds.
> 
> I'm just saying that I'm _personally_ of the mindset that it's only at the extremes where a pick's tone matters more than a pick's control. If you feel differently, that's cool... But I'm looking for control when I choose a pick.


I think agree about the compression. I think that must be related to why I feel thin picks sound better. But I will say that in my band we have a song that relies heavily on dynamics (which is unusual for metal lol) and the thin pick doesn't give me any issue.

And I don't disagree about control! I'm talking _only _about tone. But I've found that just practicing and getting used to it sorta eliminates the differences between 'control factor'.

----------------------

Unrelated, but I also think a lot of people don't like to hear the acoustic "clickity clacks" of a thin pick. But it doesn't come through the amp. The best way to hear a pick is with your amp turned up.


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Oct 22, 2018)

vilk said:


> What's the thinnest pick you've got at home?



0.50mm actually
It never gets used though haha


----------



## vilk (Oct 22, 2018)

LeviathanKiller said:


> 0.50mm actually
> It never gets used though haha


You should give it a try the next time!! But instead of thinking about how it feels in your hand, listen to what comes out of your cab!


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Oct 22, 2018)

All I hear is "flap, flap, flap"


----------



## Drew (Oct 22, 2018)

vilk said:


> I think agree about the compression. I think that must be related to why I feel thin picks sound better. But I will say that in my band we have a song that relies heavily on dynamics (which is unusual for metal lol) and the thin pick doesn't give me any issue.
> 
> And I don't disagree about control! I'm talking _only _about tone. But I've found that just practicing and getting used to it sorta eliminates the differences between 'control factor'.
> 
> ...


On the other hand, I don't want to be entirely dismissive of thinking about the tonal impact of, well, _everything_ on the guitar - I'm an advocate of fretting with your very fingertips for legato playing because you get a clearer, more defined "attack" on pull-offs. At the same time, a lot of other things impact tone, as well, and I wouldn't want to sacrifice playing considerations for tonal ones. 

So, that we're having this conversation is a good thing, I think. We should be thinking about how every little thing impacts our tone. But, a 0.5 jazz sized pick is just too flexible for me to feel like I have any control over the tip of the pick at all; a stiffer pick stays more or less where I point it, while a lighter one tends to bend and "drag" against the string before snapping back, and feels very sloppy and imprecise to me. And, even if this is totally psychological, I feel like I play far better when the pick is where I want it to be. 

Ironically, back in the day, when I first made the jump from the obligatory Fender Medium to a jazz-sized Dunlop Stubby 3.0, a lot of the reason for that was tonal, that it did tend to minimize the pick attack, and as a guy who, especially back then, leaned heavily on legato, it tended to make picked notes jump out less.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Oct 22, 2018)

I think people fixate a lot on the thickness of the pick material, when the overall pick shape and material it's made of are more important imo. The way the pick interacts with the strings plays a large part in the sound imo, and a large part of that is how people hold their picks/the material it's made of ime. 
I tend to tilt my pick downwards at a near 45 degree angle (not on purpose, that's just how the pick ends up most of the time) and that really influences how some picks sound, as it can be very abrasive and chirpy/scratchy, and is extremely hard on most picks in terms of durability. Picks with sharper edges tended to sound far worse in my hands than rounded smooth edged picks, same with wider tipped picks like a fender traditional or such. I discovered jazz III picks and those seemed like the perfect pick for me until I started wearing them out in a week or two. I struggled with finding a material that worked for me since most plastics were far too soft to stand up to the constant uneven wear besides UHMPWE and whatever blue chip uses. When I did manage to find jazz iiis made of harder more durable materials, they emphasized that chirpyness and tended to make more pick noise, which is exactly what I dislike in a pick. I tend to prefer a mellower, warm sound that minimizes pick noise since I like to dabble with wheeedlywheedly legato/sweeps and some occasional jazzy bits along with doing chugs/br00tz. I've tried pretty much every jazz III type pick I can get my hands on ( and in the process tried a range of materials ranging from UHMPWE, acrylic, nylon, tortex, nitrocellulose, ultem, bone, stone to borosilicate glass and tagua nut). I mentioned way back in this thread how I love the blue chip jazz 60, and that it's my favorite pick, which still holds true. For my tastes/preferences it is the best jazz iii I've tried, it does a great job of minimizing pick noise and giving me that mellower warmer sound I'm looking for without the chirp present in some thicker picks or picks made of other materials.


----------



## vilk (Oct 23, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> I think people fixate a lot on the thickness of the pick material, when the overall pick shape and material it's made of are more important imo. The way the pick interacts with the strings plays a large part in the sound imo, and a large part of that is how people hold their picks/the material it's made of ime.
> I tend to tilt my pick downwards at a near 45 degree angle (not on purpose, that's just how the pick ends up most of the time) and that really influences how some picks sound, as it can be very abrasive and chirpy/scratchy, and is extremely hard on most picks in terms of durability. Picks with sharper edges tended to sound far worse in my hands than rounded smooth edged picks, same with wider tipped picks like a fender traditional or such. I discovered jazz III picks and those seemed like the perfect pick for me until I started wearing them out in a week or two. I struggled with finding a material that worked for me since most plastics were far too soft to stand up to the constant uneven wear besides UHMPWE and whatever blue chip uses. When I did manage to find jazz iiis made of harder more durable materials, they emphasized that chirpyness and tended to make more pick noise, which is exactly what I dislike in a pick. I tend to prefer a mellower, warm sound that minimizes pick noise since I like to dabble with wheeedlywheedly legato/sweeps and some occasional jazzy bits along with doing chugs/br00tz. I've tried pretty much every jazz III type pick I can get my hands on ( and in the process tried a range of materials ranging from UHMPWE, acrylic, nylon, tortex, nitrocellulose, ultem, bone, stone to borosilicate glass and tagua nut). I mentioned way back in this thread how I love the blue chip jazz 60, and that it's my favorite pick, which still holds true. For my tastes/preferences it is the best jazz iii I've tried, it does a great job of minimizing pick noise and giving me that mellower warmer sound I'm looking for without the chirp present in some thicker picks or picks made of other materials.



This is definitely true. That's why I dig those Jim Dunlop "gel" lights, because they're made of some polycarbonate, sounds totally different from delrin (tortex) and obviously totally different from nylon. That's why I actually keep nylon, delrin, and polycarbonate thin picks around, for the different tones. If I were to compare the polycarbonate gel to something sonically, I'd say it's closest to celluloid (Fender picks), however so far I have not snapped any of the tips off. I sometimes can't even make it through one full song using a Fender thin, even though I do admit that I like the way they feel and sound.

The material also has to do with their flexibility. I keep saying "thin thin thin" but really, I mean _flexible_. I'm sure you could make a steel pick thats 0.50mm that would be rigid and sound and feel super terrible. A delrex (gator grip) 0.58mm is several degrees more rigid than a .60mm nylon, etc.


----------



## odibrom (Oct 23, 2018)

A long time ago (back in the mid 90's), I used to glue 2 picks together so they'd become thicker and stronger (less flexible), then, for some reason, I forgot what I did and relied solely on available picks at local [email protected] stores around here. Lots of years went by and I started to look for stronger picks, and 3mm were the top I could find, made of whatever material they were made of. In between I found some Aluminum Dunlop picks as well as Stainless Steel ones. The aluminum ones do wear fast and weren't thick enough so they'd bend with the finger's heat and grip pressure (I hold my picks with the thumb, index and middle fingers, don't ask me why, it kind of allows me to manage the string attack angle somehow) and so did the Stainless steel ones, though without noticeable wear. Later on I was challenged to test out some acrylic picks from a brand that did not come out and got hooked on thicker picks 3 to 5 mm. These did last longer but from the several shapes I had to test only one felt nice. Also, the tip shape and contour seamed to have a major impact on how the pick moves over the strings, and this is more important on thick picks than it is on thin ones. Earlier this year I managed to get me a 4mm steel bar and decided to grind some picks. Best picks ever.

I need a fast attack, so flexible picks are not my beach. That drag/delay from flexible picks is just my game. As for tones, acrylic (and there are lots of different types of acrylic) seam to have the best balance between clarity and attack, but the strength of steel, beats everything else. Steel 4mm picks are the shit for me, they're a no "excuse me" kind of thing, super precise and on time. If I miss, it's my fault.

Things I've noticed on using thicker picks is that my picking hand got more relaxed and, therefore, more available to do whatever needs to be done. I also started to loose my pick when I'm playing more often due to this increased relaxation... no broken strings though...

... have I mentioned the sharp attack?


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Oct 23, 2018)

odibrom said:


> I hold my picks with the thumb, index and middle fingers, don't ask me why, it kind of allows me to manage the string attack angle somehow



I do this too! haha
I don't see very many people that do but I agree. It allows for much greater control over picking dynamics.
It's not feasible in ALL situations but that's how I'm holding my pick 90% of the time


----------



## vilk (Oct 23, 2018)

I DRIVE MY CAR WITH BOTH FEET. I USE ONE FOOT FOR GAS AN THEO THE FOR BRAKE. GIVE ME MUCH GREAT CONTROL OVER DRIVING DYHAMICS


----------



## Metropolis (Oct 23, 2018)

vilk said:


> I DRIVE MY CAR WITH BOTH FEET. I USE ONE FOOT FOR GAS AN THEO THE FOR BRAKE. GIVE ME MUCH GREAT CONTROL OVER DRIVING DYHAMICS





If it's natural to someone, that's totally okay. But it doesn't really improve accuracy to move more mass along with the pick, and probably having pick at weird angle towards the bridge. It can actually lead to a lot of limitations. Thumb and index are most accurate tool human can possibly use just with his body. I know @bulb changed from holding pick with three fingers to thumb and index because of reasons, can't find the video right now where he explains about it.


----------



## odibrom (Oct 23, 2018)

The reasons can easily figured out: extra fingers for hybrid techniques. Holding the pick with 3 fingers doesn't mean it has advantages to holding with only 2. I seldom force myself to hold it with thumb and index but somehow it doesn't stick. I can play, but always go back to 3 fingers grip.


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Oct 23, 2018)

Metropolis said:


> If it's natural to someone, that's totally okay. But it doesn't really improve accuracy to move more mass along with the pick, and probably having pick at weird angle towards the bridge. It can actually lead to a lot of limitations. Thumb and index are most accurate tool human can possibly use just with his body. I know @bulb changed from holding pick with three fingers to thumb and index because of reasons, can't find the video right now where he explains about it.



Some stuff I don't have enough force to play fast enough without that extra finger. That extra finger contributes energy, it isn't just dead weight along for the ride. The thumb is very strong compared to the index finger so the middle finger + index finger helps balance the strength which results in a more even sound between up-strokes and down-strokes. Also, it lets you change the angle of the pick and KEEP it there in order to achieve different effects. With only two fingers on the pick, the pick is able to pivot easier when force is applied to it which results in it being at pretty much the same angle (that with the least amount of resistance) every single time when you hit the string versus what you wanted it at.

We both agree that it does have its limitations though and I'll switch picks and drop that third finger when I can tell what I'm wanting to play is fighting against the former technique.

There's a reason why most people use three fingers to write instead of holding a pencil with just two.


----------



## Metropolis (Oct 24, 2018)

Dunlop Tortex III's are nice, but I prefer the instant snappy attack that Ultex has. Feel and grip of softer material is better under fingers, and that might be reason why Tortex picks are so popular. Tortex even generates more low end than Ultex.


----------



## odibrom (Oct 24, 2018)

I'm multi-quoting because these are some strong arguments, Imo, obviously.



LeviathanKiller said:


> (...) The thumb is very strong compared to the index finger so the middle finger + index finger helps balance the strength which results in a more even sound between up-strokes and down-strokes.



I can feel it the same way, but am not very experienced with 2 finger grip to say that it is less even. My grip has the index finger with less pressure over the pick than the middle one, but it kind of directs the attack angle. Also, the pressure points of the thumb is more or less in the middle of the index and middle's pressure point. This way I drive the pick through the strings as I see fit.



LeviathanKiller said:


> Also, it lets you change the angle of the pick and KEEP it there in order to achieve different effects.



This, specially with pinch harmonics. The harder pick material helps a lot into this, but I find that this 3 finger grip kind of allows for a more flexible approach, the pick is managed easily at the fingertips and not at the wrist. I feel I can change how deep the pick tip dives into the strings without even thinking on it, it just becomes natural to me.



LeviathanKiller said:


> With only two fingers on the pick, the pick is able to pivot easier when force is applied to it which results in it being at pretty much the same angle (that with the least amount of resistance) every single time when you hit the string versus what you wanted it at. (...)



I feel that in order to achieve a firm 2 fingers grip, one has to put more strength into the grip, creating more stress at the hand and forcing the wrist a bit more. To me it's a combo of 3 fingers grip and really hard pick materials that helps my play, but I understand this isn't for every one...

When I was gluing picks to have a harder one, I also glued skateboard grip tape to them, leaving the tip out. At that time I was gluing grip tape everywhere and picks were no different. Super relaxed grip without any effort whatsoever and the pick stayed in place, it didn't even slide of due to sweating or uneven finger's grip. I think I'll have to do it again soon...


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Oct 24, 2018)

Metropolis said:


> Dunlop Tortex III's are nice, but I prefer the instant snappy attack that Ultex has. Feel and grip of softer material is better under fingers, and that might be reason why Tortex picks are so popular. Tortex even generates more low end than Ultex.



I think the tone of picks is more a subtractive thing than additive in that Tortex absorbs more of the high end that Ultex doesn't


----------



## odibrom (Oct 24, 2018)

Go full metal! Metal strings with metal frets with metal saddles and metal nut and metal pick. Can't beat that!


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Oct 24, 2018)

Don't forget metal knobs, metal switches, metal wiring, metal pickups, and metal tuners!

A surprising amount of a guitar is metal lol


----------



## odibrom (Oct 24, 2018)

yah, but I was listing the parts that directly interfere with the string's vibration, or, in other words, those that touch the string somehow (just missing a metal fingerboard)... why use anything else?


----------



## wedge_destroyer (Oct 24, 2018)

Jazz 3s red, black, or ultex for everything. Except jazz, that gets fingers or a .6 or .72 tortex.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 24, 2018)

Hearing more about the Ultex makes me need to try them again.  If I dig the Tortex .88s Imma try the Ultex .88/.90s.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 25, 2018)

Okay now I see why a lot of metal dudes dig the .88s. They're the perfect balance between stiff and flappy.

Oh my.



But yeah, the T3 .88 is here to stay. Really fucking good pick. Still as fast as the Jazz 3, but doesn't kill your high end like one.

I think it's also because I started to use thinner and thinner strings as well. I used to use 10 - 52s in E/Eb and 11 - 56 in drop C, but now I use 9 - 46 in E, 10 - 48 in Eb, and 10 - 52 in drop C.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Oct 25, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> *green .88mm Tortex is the best pick material*



If you like the T3, I would also check out the Sharps. They're not much of an adjustment from a Jazz style tip like the T3 or Jazz XL, but they make all the difference in sound for heavy playing IMO. Sooo much precision and "scrape" depending on the angle you hold it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 25, 2018)

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> If you like the T3, I would also check out the Sharps. They're not much of an adjustment from a Jazz style tip like the T3 or Jazz XL, but they make all the difference in sound for heavy playing IMO. Sooo much precision and "scrape" depending on the angle you hold it.



I remember trying the sharps an having a bad time.  But IIRC they were really thick. I may need to give the .88mm one a try.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Oct 26, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Okay now I see why a lot of metal dudes dig the .88s. They're the perfect balance between stiff and flappy.
> 
> Oh my.
> 
> ...


I prefer an 88 for my guitar with thinner strings in E, and a 72 for my guitar with thicker strings in Eb. Not sure why, but I prefer it that way.


----------



## ATRguitar91 (Oct 30, 2018)

After reading this thread I was tempted to try some new picks. I searched for years for something that wouldn't slip out of my hands playing live. I was stoked to find the jazz 3 max grips, been using em for years.

I'm not playing out much these days so it isn't as much of a priority.

I tried the Dunlop t3 88s, the jazz 3 xl tortex heavies, and the Dunlop Flow 1.0. I really like the Dunlop Flow, although they don't really have enough grip for live uses to me. 

I can't stand the tortex though. It feels like my pick catches the on the string when I'm tremolo picking. Am I the only who feels this way?


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Oct 30, 2018)

ATRguitar91 said:


> After reading this thread I was tempted to try some new picks. I searched for years for something that wouldn't slip out of my hands playing live. I was stoked to find the jazz 3 max grips, been using em for years.
> 
> I'm not playing out much these days so it isn't as much of a priority.
> 
> ...



Ultex does that for me on several models
Tortex grips it in a way I like that gives it a good tactile feel


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 30, 2018)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I prefer an 88 for my guitar with thinner strings in E, and a 72 for my guitar with thicker strings in Eb. Not sure why, but I prefer it that way.



I like the same pic for anything I do. So yeah, .88 throughout. 
And yeah, still digging the T3 .88s. Unsure if I wanna give the Ultexes a try. Anyone notice a major difference between the sound of Tortex and Ultex?


----------



## Metropolis (Oct 30, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I like the same pic for anything I do. So yeah, .88 throughout.
> And yeah, still digging the T3 .88s. Unsure if I wanna give the Ultexes a try. Anyone notice a major difference between the sound of Tortex and Ultex?



Ultex provides less low end, has snappier attack and it's less grippy against strings. I like Ultex more because it moves through the strings with less effort. Might be more feel than sound thing when comparing those two materials.


----------



## Spicypickles (Oct 30, 2018)

I use the ultex sharp .73’s nearly exclusively, unless I’m working on shreddy stuff. Then I’m about the Eric Johnson Jazz 3’s.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 31, 2018)

Metropolis said:


> Ultex provides less low end, has snappier attack and it's less grippy against strings. I like Ultex more because it moves through the strings with less effort. Might be more feel than sound thing when comparing those two materials.



Well fuck it I ordered a pack of Ultex Sharps. I tried the 1.14 and they didn't... Wow me. But they were also standards. Maybe trying the thinner sharps may be better.


----------



## Mprinsje (Nov 1, 2018)

I use the Jazz III XL Ultex. Most comfortable pick for me although i don't mind the regular orange jazz III XL's. The only downside is that they're see through yellow-ish, which is apparantly a colour that blends in perfectly with every kind of floor surface ever...


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Nov 1, 2018)

I've been digging my Clayton Exotics horn picks lately. Nice and pointy



Mprinsje said:


> I use the Jazz III XL Ultex. Most comfortable pick for me although i don't mind the regular orange jazz III XL's. The only downside is that they're see through yellow-ish, which is apparantly a colour that blends in perfectly with every kind of floor surface ever...



Hey, the clear acrylic picks (like V-picks) are sooooo much worse lol


----------



## Spicypickles (Nov 1, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Well fuck it I ordered a pack of Ultex Sharps. I tried the 1.14 and they didn't... Wow me. But they were also standards. Maybe trying the thinner sharps may be better.



Not sure what you're looking for, but the Ultex are a lot more stiff than their corresponding size tortex, FYI. I used to favor the .88 tortex but moved to the .73 ultex because they felt similar but the ultex wasn't so scratchy, and they last a lot longer.


----------



## Cynicanal (Nov 1, 2018)

LeviathanKiller said:


> I've been digging my Clayton Exotics horn picks lately. Nice and pointy
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, the clear acrylic picks (like V-picks) are sooooo much worse lol


Supposedly V-picks are really easy to find if you have a flashlight handy, because of how light glints off of them.


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Nov 1, 2018)

Cynicanal said:


> Supposedly V-picks are really easy to find if you have a flashlight handy, because of how light glints off of them.



That's just too much effort to grab a light


----------



## Metropolis (Nov 1, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Well fuck it I ordered a pack of Ultex Sharps. I tried the 1.14 and they didn't... Wow me. But they were also standards. Maybe trying the thinner sharps may be better.



Ultex are more stiff because material is harder. Could be best to compare same thickness or one thickness size below.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 1, 2018)

Uuugh. Fine. I'll try the .73s.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 2, 2018)

tried out some iron age jazz iii picks and their pugio is really damn good. it definitely gives the blue chip/winspears/bhls i have a serious run for their money. Can't really say if it's as durable as UHMPWE yet, but I've been using it for a week straight and there's essentially no wear, even the sharp tip is still sharp.


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Nov 2, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> tried out some iron age jazz iii picks and their pugio is really damn good. it definitely gives the blue chip/winspears/bhls i have a serious run for their money. Can't really say if it's as durable as UHMPWE yet, but I've been using it for a week straight and there's essentially no wear, even the sharp tip is still sharp.



They have some other cool shapes on there too but $30 for an acrylic pick? No thanks
I'd only get the thermoplastic you did. Acrylic isn't worth over $15 imo


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 2, 2018)

LeviathanKiller said:


> They have some other cool shapes on there too but $30 for an acrylic pick? No thanks
> I'd only get the thermoplastic you did. Acrylic isn't worth over $15 imo


i bought one of their other ivory plastic jazz iiis as well and it sucked dick in terms of durability compared to the pugio. the pugio is def worth the money if you want a pointy and durable jazz iii.


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Nov 3, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> i bought one of their other ivory plastic jazz iiis as well and it sucked dick in terms of durability compared to the pugio. the pugio is def worth the money if you want a pointy and durable jazz iii.



How did the Gravity Gold material hold up for you?
You initially said it wore pretty fast, I believe

Wegen still topping it out in durability?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 3, 2018)

LeviathanKiller said:


> How did the Gravity Gold material hold up for you?
> You initially said it wore pretty fast, I believe
> 
> Wegen still topping it out in durability?


wegen's material is def more durable than the gravity gold series. the gold sunrise mini i had got the tip worn of in a week or two and it didn't hold up overall for more than a month or 2 of constant use. winspear/blue chip are still the most durable with very minimal wear after a year. We'll see how the iron age pugio holds up over the long haul compared to those two.


----------



## Cynicanal (Nov 3, 2018)

Re: Iron Age picks, I've tried a few of his picks, mostly to positive results. His agate pick is the best pick I've ever used, period, but I don't use it much because of the fear of dropping it (my living room has tile floors, which makes agate picks shatter if dropped). I _really_ like the tone of his carbon fiber picks, they're super articulate and punchy, but it seems to take more effort to play with them than any other pick I've ever used. I tried the Xiphos and didn't like it much at all, the feel is great but the tone is super-dark and kind of dead sounding.


----------



## Humbuck (Nov 3, 2018)

Real Man Picks


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Nov 4, 2018)

Humbuck said:


> Real Man Picks



I wish I could get more info on those but everything is in Spanish lol


----------



## myrtorp (Nov 4, 2018)

I recently bought 3 different gravity picks and I really like the one called sunrise 1.5. if you get sweaty it becomes very slippery though, might have to drill some holes in it. I think the slanted sides is what makes it nice to get good pick accuracy with. I've usually played 1.0 mm dunlop picks


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Nov 4, 2018)

myrtorp said:


> I recently bought 3 different gravity picks and I really like the one called sunrise 1.5. if you get sweaty it becomes very slippery though, might have to drill some holes in it. I think the slanted sides is what makes it nice to get good pick accuracy with. I've usually played 1.0 mm dunlop picks



Gravity Picks > V-Picks because of the beveling on most models


----------



## Humbuck (Nov 5, 2018)

LeviathanKiller said:


> I wish I could get more info on those but everything is in Spanish lol


Just hit him up...he speaks enough english to make it happen. I ordered stuff just fine...I need to order again actually. He'll even put a custom logo on them for you or whatever. Tell him Larry_the_hunter from Instagram sent you.


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Nov 5, 2018)

Humbuck said:


> Just hit him up...he speaks enough english to make it happen. I ordered stuff just fine...I need to order again actually. He'll even put a custom logo on them for you or whatever. Tell him Larry_the_hunter from Instagram sent you.



Is it all acrylic materials he uses? I'm looking for UHMWPE or higher (in durability).


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 5, 2018)

So I got both Ultexes and... eh? 

The .90 was too stiff and the .73 was too flaccid. Didn't feel right like the T3 .88s did. 

MAY need more time.


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Nov 5, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So I got both Ultexes and... eh?
> 
> The .90 was too stiff and the .73 was too *flaccid*. Didn't feel right like the T3 .88s did.
> 
> MAY need more time.



That's a descriptive word.


----------



## Thrashman (Nov 5, 2018)

regular yellow/orange tortex' - the .73mm and .60mm ones. Probably the best picks tone wise out there - snappy!


----------



## Humbuck (Nov 7, 2018)

LeviathanKiller said:


> Is it all acrylic materials he uses? I'm looking for UHMWPE or higher (in durability).


I don't know... I'm not that into it? Try asking him? I like Gravity but they def wear a little quicker than I'd like them to especially in relation to the price. I found Real Man on Instagram and just tried some and they are great. It's not the same kind of company... It's just one go guy...but he turns out a good pick! They all wear out. For me it's just finding the right shape, size and edge geometry to get a pick that plays good as it wears. You can go through some options with Real Man. Just be patient and understand it's one dude in Mexico who's trying hard to make great thick style picks. He's not Dunlop. I like 'em fine and will continue to use them.


----------



## bastardbullet (Nov 7, 2018)

Daddario black ice 1.50mm's mostly, ernie ball prodigy 1.50mm or 2.00mm's for chords that i want to give a heavier feel in recordings. While black ice delivers a better control and speed in detailed partitions, the prodigy has a way resonant & fuller feeling in chords.


----------



## Ribboz (Nov 8, 2018)

Any pick recommendations for dry hands? I used Ultex Sharps for years. But I can't hold them anymore.


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Nov 8, 2018)

Ribboz said:


> Any pick recommendations for dry hands? I used Ultex Sharps for years. But I can't hold them anymore.



Wegens are great with dry hands or sweaty hands. The normal pick shapes are 4 for $15.


----------



## ATRguitar91 (Nov 9, 2018)

Ribboz said:


> Any pick recommendations for dry hands? I used Ultex Sharps for years. But I can't hold them anymore.


For grip, I've never found a pick that holds as well as the Jazz III Max Grips.


----------



## Jeff (Nov 12, 2018)

Tortex yellow Jazz IIIXL. Just the right amount of give.


----------



## Ribboz (Nov 13, 2018)

Has anyone tried Hawk ToneBird picks?


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Nov 13, 2018)

Ribboz said:


> Has anyone tried Hawk ToneBird picks?



Those look interesting. I agree with them saying acrylic picks can be scratchy. That's what I dislike about them.
I wonder what material Hawk is using and how the durability holds up.

Despite my Wegens being only mid-range in price, I still keep coming back to them over my more expensive ones.
Just a great design, grip, sound, and durability.


----------



## Defyantly (Nov 13, 2018)

I'm a new convert to the Dunlop Flow .88's!! Smooth picking and enough size to keep a good hold on the pick!


----------

